# Biclounes (Vélotaf, bmx, VTT, course, fixe, hollandais)



## alèm (7 Mars 2011)

et toi tu roules sur quoi ? qui fait du vélo ? qui fait du vélo pour aller au taf (et qui n'est pas encore inscrit sur vélotaf ou qui l'est déjà justement) ? Qui fait du VTT le dimanche toutes les saint-glinglin sur un cadre alu qui vieillit à la cave ou sur le balcon ? qui fait du course le dimanche et scotche les Raymond au bitume ?

j'en ai marre du fil avec moteur, moi, ce que j'aime c'est sentir que si je sue c'est que la côte est bien trop élevée pour moi&#8230; ou que j'aurais mieux fait de changer de braquet&#8230;

bref

tu roules sur quoi, toi ?

tiens, celui que j'aime le plus, parce qu'il est le plus adapté à ma physionomie, le plus rapide sur courtes distances, le plus fun et le plus maniable




un clic pour le voir en plus grand

Kona Smoke 2009 avec ses Kojak 2", ses pédales Demolition, sa potence Animal&#8230; et son aptitude à bunnyhoper grave&#8230; 

les autres plus tard, si Dendrimere, Jeanba3000, Khyu, et d'autres veulent bien montrer le leur&#8230;



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h40 ----------

Web'O de temps à autre, il fait fantasmer les gonzesses sur ça : 







fil aussi sérieux que ceux concernés aux tutures et autres mobylettes


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Bah tiens, Dendrimere va nous gratifier de ses superbes tofs. Eclairage de malade sur son capo. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h10 ----------

j'oubliais :

FIXE OU RIEN !


----------



## Vivid (7 Mars 2011)

Bon initiative 
avec le prix des énergies on va les aimés de plus en plus nos vélos 

la seconde image en 3D...   top!

je roule couché :sleep: !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> fil sérieux


 
Postez pas de photos de vous dans de jolis combi moulantes pleines de patches comme en portent les papys en groupe des dimanches matin, alors.
Ca va être dur de pas rire, sinon.

Ah ouais, moi ?
Je roule en B-Twin, des fois, pas souvent.
Je préfère marcher.


----------



## jugnin (7 Mars 2011)

tain alèm, taurais pu faire une recherche.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> tain alèm, taurais pu faire une recherche.


 
Le fais pas chier ou il va se barrer ouvrir un forum concurent, un truc genre "La photographie facile" ou "le cyclisme pas compliqué" et gkat sera obligé de l'enterrer dans son jardin.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2011)

Un VTT Pyrenea équipé Shimano, mais qui pèse un âne mort, pour aller s'aérer le dimanche matin en forêt quand j'ai le courage 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> gkat sera obligé de l'enterrer dans son jardin.



Oué, ben dépêchez-vous de me fournir le corps : j'ai motoculteur dans le potager dimanche prochain


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2011)

Ah bah moi, un VTT Scott de&#8230; 1988.  Il ne sort qu'en été pour parcourir les rives du lac, cheveux au vent. 

Sinon une fois j'ai fait du bicloo.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2011)

J'en avais marre de mon VTT qui avait fêter ses 10 ans, alors j'ai pris l'année dernière quelque
chose de plus hybride, un VTC "TREK 7300".

J'adore les grèves en région parisienne qui réveillent ma fainéantise pour aller au taf avec,
sinon beaucoup en fin de semaine et régulièrement le soir pour éviter de trop boire car il faut rentrer avec D)

Parfait pour la ville et se débrouille très bien en petite forêt  ....

Photo promotionnelle dudit .... 
Une vraie peut être plus tard .....


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> FIXE OU RIEN !



*lopette ! hipster ! fashion pétasse !
*



fait plaisir de te voir Karlinho ! 
pour les sous-bois, j'ai mon Sunn Xircuit 998 en Tange DB hin hin hin !




cadre acier en Tange c'est juste confortable, léger et nerveux (un clic pour voir en plus grand)

des tofs bientôt&#8230;  (je change le pédalier, les V-Brakes avid pour des XT/XTR et on recause)


----------



## Nobody (7 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> et toi tu roules sur quoi ?



Ben moi ce serait plutôt SOUS quoi...

Alors, ben.. euh... 

Une table.

Si si.

:rose:


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2011)

la journée, quand il risque de pleuvoir, je roule sur mon vieux Kona :




un clic pour voir en plus grand

Kona Fire Mountain 1992
un mix de tout ce que je voulais (cadre acier, frein avant disque, pneus Marathon+&#8230 modifié depuis la photo d'ailleurs
un vélo pas très beau mais diablement confortable

pour Khyu d'avance : je n'en ai plus que 3 (j'évince le Look carbone en vente et le noir qui est parti chez un pote), reste donc de la place pour un nouveau&#8230; genre un Kona Honky Inc. ou un Genesis Croix de Fer
je pense que je voudrais un vélo plus typé route donc le Kona devrait l'emporter (les étriers BB7 sont un plus) mais le Reynolds 725 du Genesis&#8230; miam ! reste que le Kona serait dispo chez Spad et qu'il est un poil plus slopping&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> et toi tu roules sur quoi ?



Sur un bon vieux Vitus Stag
Ça doit faire un an que je ne l'ai pas nettoyé. C'est dire à quel point je fatigue. Après avoir passé une partie de l'hiver à réparer mes boudins (23") une à deux fois par semaine. J'ai opté pour des 21" pleins. Oui, oui, des pneus pleins commandés sur le web dans un moment con-pulsif suite à une énième crevaison. Un vrai tape-cul ces merdes et je ne te raconte pas le burdel pour monter ces trucs increvable.



jugnin a dit:


> tain alèm, taurais pu faire une recherche.



Ouais
Du coup mon avenir sur un bicloune semble incertain. J'ai même songé à prendre une caisse en LOA. C'est dire
J'espère que ce fil me redonnera le goût de la pédale.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Ma chiotte en France.






A pu de frein AR.
Changer les pedales par du solide en métal italien machin chui-trop-une-star et les cales pieds par du cuir double lamelles dans ton cul.
Y'a aussi un cintre bull-horn cinelli. Guidoline blanche ou noire selon l'humeur.
Les pneus sont noirs, schwalbe dans ta face pas cher et qui encaissent moyennement les skid.

Je le sors pour faire le cacou, chercher le mélange 3 poivres chez l'arabe du coin à Belleville, me taper une accordéoniste rue des pyrennées ou faire le tour de Vincennes avec Georges.
Il est inconfortable, mais très rigide, vif, léger et rapide. 
Les roues actuelles puent du cul. Toutes donnations de H+Son seraient les bienvenues. 

Sinon en Chine, j'utilise mes pieds, le bus ou le taxi.
Mais. MAIS. Je vais essayer de construire un fixe sous peu.


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Sur un bon vieux Vitus Stag&#8230;
> Ça doit faire un an que je ne l'ai pas nettoyé. C'est dire à quel point je fatigue. Après avoir passé une partie de l'hiver à réparer mes boudins (23") une à deux fois par semaine. J'ai opté pour des 21" pleins. Oui, oui, des pneus pleins commandés sur le web dans un moment con-pulsif suite à une énième crevaison. Un vrai tape-cul ces merdes et je ne te raconte pas le burdel pour monter ces trucs increvable.



beurk des pneus pleins&#8230; mais euh&#8230; comprends pas tu parles de 700x21 pas de 21 je pense 
ah bah ouais, rien que la largeur si ce sont des 21&#8230;*

en pas très crevables, endurants et fins (et rapides) ya les Schwalbe Durano+ (ceux que j'ai à la cave et que je monterais bien sur un Kona Honky Inc&#8230
je te déconseille les Spé Armadillo, ils sont peu crevables, endurants mais secs comme un coup de trique&#8230; (et un coup de trique dans le coccyx ça fait pas forcément du bien)





aCLR a dit:


> Ouais&#8230;
> Du coup mon avenir sur un bicloune semble incertain. J'ai même songé à prendre une caisse en LOA. C'est dire&#8230;
> J'espère que ce fil me redonnera le goût de la pédale.



je rêve de mon job en vélo (qui existe) sachant qu'a priori le turbo de la caisse à savon du travail vient de rendre l'âme sur la toroute&#8230;



Khyu a dit:


> Ma chiotte en France.
> Langster black on ice
> 
> A pu de frein AR.
> ...



j'adore ! :love: :love: :love:

c'est un bien beau métier que tu fais !

voilà mon All Day Commuting Bike dans son état actuel&#8230; :love:






cte mule mais si confortable !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Je vais au bureau à vélo avec un vieux peugeot VTC Country 100 qui va sur ses 12 ans. A l'arrière j'ai le fameux siège enfant norvèjien HAMAX KISS. 
Quand je l'ai acheté c'était l'entrée de gamme et le dérailleur de plateau n'a jamais bien marcher. Du shimano pourtant mais je supose que c'est aussi de l'entrée de gamme. Sinon le cadre tient le coup.

C'est un vélo pour tout les jours. Il se prend les trotoirs, les nids de poule etc Je l'entretiens au minimum : huile sur la chaine, patins de frein quand faut les changer, dernièrement pneu neuf à l'arrière. Je le laisse crade en espérant que ça dissuadera les voleurs car je me suis fait piqué tant de vélos !

Sinon je suis à la recherche d'un bon vélo de route d'occaze mais qui soit capable de pouvoir encaisser un peu de chemin aussi. J'ai vu des compromis entre vélo de course et VTT avec guidon droit : ça vaux quoi ? 
Le Genesis Croix de Fer est très beau mais ça coute combien ?

Sinon le vélo de mes rèves ce serait un Alex Singer mais j'ai pas les sous pour (plus tard j'espère) et d'occaze c'est bien sur introuvable.


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2011)

citer alex singer, ça signe grave la classe !
si tu aimes les vélos sur mesure, demande à quentin.

le souci si tu veux faire du chemin, c'est qu'un vélo même comme le Croix de Fer (qui est un cyclocross) n'est pas prévu pour les nids de poule de même que les fitness que tu as vu (cadre route, cintre droit) qui sont des purs routes dont le cadre souffrirait (surtout les alus) du moindre nid de poule

un bon exemple dans la gamme specialized : le sirrus et le crosstrail -S le sirrus est un pur route avec même un bon rendement (moindre qu'un roubaix mais ça pousse déjà bien) et le crosstrail est un VTC qui peut passer partout

l'idéal pour toi serait ces vélos hors-norme pour nous que les américains nomment monster 29&#8230; des cadres de VTT à la géométrie course (déjà le truc&#8230 avec des passages de roues pour du 700x23 jusqu'au 29x2,5 (monstrueux)

ou sinon tu peux aussi essayer de te monter un VTT rigide avec une fourche rigide et des roues routes&#8230; bon, faut un cadre avec freins à disques&#8230;
si tu oublies les chemins (tu as le peugeot) tu peux te trouver des routes pas chers et très bons ! (je vends un look carbone de 98 à 250&#8364; mais en taille 52)


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> beurk des pneus pleins mais euh comprends pas tu parles de 700x21 pas de 21 je pense
> ah bah ouais, rien que la largeur si ce sont des 21*



Effectivement c'est 700x21 :rateau: Et heureusement ! Je ne me vois pas entraîner des roues de 21" :hein:



> en pas très crevables, endurants et fins (et rapides) ya les Schwalbe Durano+ (ceux que j'ai à la cave et que je monterais bien sur un Kona Honky Inc)
> je te déconseille les Spé Armadillo, ils sont peu crevables, endurants mais secs comme un coup de trique (et un coup de trique dans le coccyx ça fait pas forcément du bien)



C'est vrai qu'il faut que je les change avec les beaux jours qui reviennent (et pas simplement parce que je ne les supportent plus ).
Merci du conseil.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> citer alex singer, ça signe grave la classe !
> si tu aimes les vélos sur mesure, demande à quentin.
> 
> le souci si tu veux faire du chemin, c'est qu'un vélo même comme le Croix de Fer (qui est un cyclocross) n'est pas prévu pour les nids de poule de même que les fitness que tu as vu (cadre route, cintre droit) qui sont des purs routes dont le cadre souffrirait (surtout les alus) du moindre nid de poule
> ...



 Merci ! Je ne comprends pas encore tout le jargon technique mais j'ai du mal m'exprimer sur mon besoin. Quand je dis un vélo entre route et chemin c'est plus pour du chemin occcasionel non goudroné genre piste en terre batue comme autour d'un lac ou chemin en sable stabilisé mais pas un truc défoncé pour VTT.
En fait tu m'as donné le nom qu'il faut c'est le fitness ou le yclocross encore que pour la route je souhaite évité du pneu trop cranté. 
Ou alors dans ce cas c'est un pur routier qu'il faut. Pas vraiment un course mais ce qu'on apellait jadis le cyclotourisme. Mais dans ce cas avec cadre en acier. Je suis de la vieille école. 
Sinon j'aime bien l'idée du guidon droit sur les fitness.

Je viens de faire un tour sur le site de Raleigh. Quel choix ! Trop... Il y des vélos hybrides à cadre acier. Avec Gitane c'était une des marques mytiques du Tour quand j'étais minot. 
Tiens juste un, rétro, qui donne envie d'aller faire le tour du monde :


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

justement Raleigh et Gitane maintenant, c'est un peu la même chose, enfin en cadre alu (enfin&#8230; ici du côté de Nantes, ce sont les mêmes vélos, les couleurs diffèrent)

dans le genre du Raleigh, ya un vélo que j'aime beaucoup perso et encore plus en vrai qu'en photo depuis que j'ai vu celui d'un pote c'est le Kona Sutra (ouais pis comme je fais une fixette sur Kona à cause de Joe Murray)




le lien est dans l'image&#8230;
le Sutra a un gros zatout : les BB7 mais le Raleigh se débrouille pas mal avec son Reynolds 520, pas du haut de gamme mais un peu mieux que le 4130 du Kona et les vittoria randonneur et la selle brooks&#8230; (quoique dans le genre, la Brooks B17 est jolie mais faut le temps de la "faire" avant d'avoir moins mal au cul&#8230;  )

le Raleigh est 100&#8364; plus cher au prix catalogue mais dans les faits tu dois les trouver au même prix&#8230; pas facile de les voir en magasin cependant. 

bon, chomage technique d'une semaine en vue mais mon Sunn est réparé&#8230; je vais pouvoir aller tester mon étui iphone et mon vieux Sunn de 98 sous la pluie&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2011)

Et elle pèse combien cette fixette ?! Plus ou moins de 10 kg ? 


Là par exemple on est en dessous.


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

ouais&#8230; j'éviterais quand même les trouves avec un Quick de chez Cannondale&#8230; le Quick est un vélo fait pour rouler vite en ville&#8230; pas très vite sur route (ce n'est pas un fitness) ni trop dans les trous (mais les sentiers ça va) ce n'est pas exactement un VTC c'est un commuter&#8230; 

ça pourrait correspondre! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------

sinon, un collègue modérateur de Vélotaf a un truc comme ça : 





un cadre de VTC, une fourche rigide VTT old school, des roues de 700 et un équipement de VTT&#8230; ça roule assez fort, ça va vite malgré les gros boudins Michelin&#8230; (et cadre acier, voui voui)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Le KONA SUTRA est aussi très beau ! 
Ah souvenirs, souvenirs... ça me rapelle les vacances en cyclotourisme avec mes parents. Traversé de la france entière d'est en ouest aller retour en un mois d'été. Montage des canadiennes sous la pluie parfois ! Et à l'époque le matos adapté était dure à trouver. Une seule adresse  mytique : le vieux campeur à paris. Autant dire que nous n'avions eu ni  le temps ni les moyens pour aller nous équiper la-bas. On a eu de la casse. Le vélo du paternel qui lache en plein milieu du voyage. Faut dire que c'était de la mauvaise qualité, pas fait pour supporter la charge.  Bref on a du racheté un motobécane (ou déja MBK ?) en 650 avec pneus mi larges pour continuer la route. Pas un très bon vélo non plus. J'en ai hérité pour aller au lycée et il a été volé 1 an plus tard.
Maintenant le bon matos s'est démocratisé. On en voit qui sortent 1 dimanche sur 4 pour aller cherché la baguette du petit déj équipés comme s'ils partaient pour le cap nord.

Sinon voir le Cyclo Camping d'Alex Singer, très conservateur diront certains. Mais quelle belle machine ! Prix annoncé sur leur site : 5800 euros ! Poids : 12,5 kg. Bon c'est du sur mesure, faut pas l'oublier ça joue sur le prix.
http://www.cycles-alex-singer.fr/catalogue/cyclo-camping.html


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> le Quick est un vélo fait pour rouler vite en ville



C'est l'utilisation recherchée 

La cité étant le seul endroit où l'on peut rivaliser de vitesse avec une caisse je m'aventure rarement hors des limites communales. Le jour où tu me proposeras un modèle (Cancellara si tu me lis) qui peut faire jeu égal sur les départementales je verrai. En attendant, je reste dans le monoxyde de carbone :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

C'est sympa ce fil je découvre ou redécouvre des marques.
Jeté un oeil sur le site de MBK. Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai jamais été trop fana de la marque. 
Que pensez-vous de celui la de chez MBK ? C'est présenté comme un vélo urbain le RTB 600. Cadre alu et fourche carbone.
Pas trop cher : avec prix annoncé sur le site à 849 euros. A peine 10 kg de poids.
Est-ce qu'il est fabriqué en france ? Enfin monté plutot. Cadre fait en france ? Je crois me souvenir que MBK a ou avait ses ateliers dans l'aisne.


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

qui te parle de rouler sur la route&#8230; (déjà que bien des voies nous sont accessibles sans carbone&#8230;  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h02 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> C'est sympa ce fil je découvre ou redécouvre des marques.
> Jeté un oeil sur le site de MBK. Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai jamais été trop fana de la marque.
> Que pensez-vous de celui la de chez MBK ? C'est présenté comme un vélo urbain le RTB 600. Cadre alu et fourche carbone.
> Pas trop cher : avec prix annoncé sur le site à 849 euros. A peine 10 kg de poids.
> Est-ce qu'il est fabriqué en France ? Je crois me souvenir que MBK a ou avait ses ateliers dans l'aisne.



bah oui MBK c'est Saint-Quentin !

par contre, la c'est un vélo plus typé fitness que le CX, à rouler sur du billard plus que sur du sentier même le mauvais revêtement se sentira ! (vu l fourche, le cadre et le nombre de rayons très limités ! )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Pas facile de s'y retrouver dans tout ça... :rose:


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

bah soit tu fais comme moi avec des vélos adaptés à tes usages (qui peuvent se restreindre, exploser, etc&#8230 si tu les connais, soit tu poses simplement un cahier des charges 

ça marche pour les appareils photos aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Sympa ce fil.  Je m'intérèsse de plus en plus au vélo. En cherchant des infos sur les pistes cyclables en service dans ma ville, j'ai trouvé le site du club des villes et territoires cyclables.
Chez nous à metz on commence à avoir des pistes mais on est encore loin de notre voisine strasbourg...
Tout ça pour dire que ce club organise un prix à partir de cette année pour récompensé les actions en faveur du vélo.

Alèm et tes amis de vélotaf ça peut vous intérèsser.

ici : http://www.villes-cyclables.org/?rubrique=&mode=actualite_une&crit1=200


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2011)

oh, je crois avoir vu ce lien sur velotaf déjà ! mais merci !


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Mars 2011)

Ce site est pas mal non plus :

Voies vertes


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Ce site est pas mal non plus :
> 
> Voies vertes



ah tiens, j'ai beau relire ton post, ya pas de photo du Capo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

C'est vrai, ça !


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2011)

Perso, j'ai un VTT Specialized bleu  Me demander pas le nom du modèle, je ne sais plus! _J'irai regarder si j'y pense._
Je ne peux pas vous en dire grand chose : perso, tant qu'il avance, qu'il répond vraiment bien en terrain, qu'il amortit les passages sur racines, dans les pierriers, je ne me préoccupe que très peu de la technique. De toutes façons, une fois assise dessus, il faut pédaler, non ? 

Ce que je sais : Freins à disques, fourches avant et arrière, pneus pour terrain, cassette Shimano (mais je sais pas quel modèle  ) etc... etc... Bref, un chouette VTT pour s'amuser en terrain tout en avalant des kilomètres  Je ne le sors pas en ville : vu les pneus, je vais plus vite à pieds!

Une constatation pour les cyclistes de ville : LEVEZ vos selles! Le 80% des gens ont la selle trop basse... La bonne hauteur pour une selle n'est pas quand on touche les pieds par terre mais quand la jambe n'est pas tout à fait tendue sur la pédale... Vous gagnerez en efficacité de pédalage!

Enjoy!


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2011)

Étonnant une fourche arrière !  Elle doit être amortie au minimum


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2011)

Voilàààà un amortisseur     Je trouvais plus le bon mot :rateau: comme quoi, la technique et moi on fait 3 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> La bonne hauteur pour une selle n'est pas quand on touche les pieds par terre mais quand la jambe n'est pas tout à fait tendue sur la pédale... Vous gagnerez en efficacité de pédalage!
> Enjoy!



oui et il faut précisé que cela se règle en posant non pas la pointe du pied mais le talon sur la pédale, dans sa position la plus basse bien entendu.


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2011)

bien !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)

Genre le mec _qui veille._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2011)

Ah ils sont beau les Hell's Angels de MacG !


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## Kamidh (19 Mars 2011)

Cool un sujet bike chez MG, et en plus du monde de vélotaf (que je connais peut être), j'y vais de mon pti bike aussi alors bien que ce ne soit pas celui idéal pour le vélotaf...






Et un pti nouveau (collector)


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2011)

je reviens d'une balade dans Nantes avec Chahumasy, eric44 et d'autres de Velotaf justement.
oh punaise un Sunn cassable !  (gaffe, pas trop de trous, les limites de celui-là apparaissent dramatiquement !)


----------



## Kamidh (19 Mars 2011)

Oui je le connais bien...

Bon personne ne "tilt" sur mon Froggy 718 special edition ! Changement de vitesses à air comprimé (Shimano Airlines, pour les connaisseurs).


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2011)

Kamidh a dit:


> Bon personne ne "tilt" sur mon Froggy 718 special edition !



J'aime pas la campagne


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

Kamidh a dit:


> Oui je le connais bien...
> 
> Bon personne ne "tilt" sur mon Froggy 718 special edition ! Changement de vitesses à air comprimé (Shimano Airlines, pour les connaisseurs).



ah non, je ne tilt que sur mon Xenotar 50 (pour les connaisseurs aussi)

t'as de quoi à Dijon pour utiliser ton vélovert ?  

(aucun de tes vélos n'auraient une quelconque utilité réelle à Nantes, ceci dit ! )

encore à Rouen, ya des pourcentages zélevés !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> encore à Rouen, ya des pourcentages zélevés !



La rive droite ressemble aux montagnes russes d'une fête foraine :rateau:
Il n'est pas rare de se retrouver avec un ratio de vitesse en descente pouvant atteindre 10 fois celui de la montée :style:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2011)

/mode question alakon pour *alèm* : euh, t'as combien de vélos ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode question alakon pour *alèm* : euh, t'as combien de vélos ? :rateau:



3 de moins que la dernière fois ce qui doit faire 4 mais j'en ai un à vendre (que si je le vends pas, je le transforme en vélo d'appartement c'est classe un look carbone comme vélo d'appartement ! )

mais en fait, je voudrais le vendre pour me trouver soit un route Kona Honky Inc. soit un VTT Kona Steely (mais faut que je fasse des haltères pour le steely et que je perde du poids pour le Honky Inc) sinon, je peux bien me passer de mon Sunn Xircuit 998 contre un Kona Explosif de 94 ou 96


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2011)

Certains stockent du riz, du sucre ou de l'huile, voire des lingots... *alèm* stocke des biclounes  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2011)

Le vélo c'est un truc de connards de bobos qui habitent en ville !


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le vélo c'est un truc de connards de bobos qui habitent en ville !



t'es en petite forme toi :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> t'es en petite forme toi :rateau:



Non, tu sais très bien de quoi je parle...


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non, tu sais très bien de quoi je parle...




bobos : bourgeois bohème.

malheureusement, ce que tu ne connais pas de ton ile, dirait-on, c'est que les bourgeois bohèmes préfèrent la vieille mobylette 888 (ça fait "tradition française" au contraire des scooters) quand ils n'ont pas encore le permis puis les Porsche Boxster et ensuite les 4X4 BMW.

pas trop le vélo, en fait. (Je vis dans une ville où il y a un surplus de bourgeois et les villes d'à-côté c'est pareil : Angers, Rennes, Vannes, Cholet&#8230
la seule ville favorisant les vélos dans l'agglomération ici c'est Rezé, ville de classe moyenne. que des sales bobos sûrement&#8230; 

après tu en penses ce que tu en veux, je dois être un sacré bobo, je viens de faire 25 bornes sur des chemins en pleine campagne. Attitude de bobo, sûrement. (mon banquier serait content que je sois un "bourgeois" !  ) je n'aurais aucun remord à faire ne sorte que tes yeux ne se fatiguent pas à la lecture de ce sujet.

petite forme je disais. quand le rôle qu'on joue tourne en rond quoi&#8230;

ps : c'est un peu fini les "bobos" ils sont "droite décomplexée" maintenant. Faut suivre !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2011)

J'aime bien comme tu prends les choses pour toi


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aime bien comme tu prends les choses pour toi



bon, on va faire simple.


----------



## flo59700 (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour bonjour, 

Et voilà le mien pour faire de la route : Canondale CAAD 2 !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bobos : bourgeois bohème.



Moi non plus je suis pas un bobo. Je vais au bureau à vélo parce qu'en voiture n'en parlons pas (roulé en ville ça coute cher en essence et en plus c'est plus long qu'à vélo), le bus j'aime pas l'attendre et encore moins le louper (et à metz on aura sans doute jamais le tramway), et pour finir ça me fait une petite activité physique quotidienne.
Je suis pas spécialiste mais il me semble que les bobos ça désigne une catégorie de gens qui habitent paris (?).

Sinon plus sérieux à Alèm : est-ce que les vélos Kona sont de bonne qualité ? Je veux dire : est-ce qu'on en a pour son argent ? Et les pièces de rechange : faciles à trouvé ?
Car je suis tenté par un sutra. J'aimerai me remettre au cyclotourisme. Mème si c'est pas une fortune, un kona sutra c'est 1200 euros.


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2011)

c'est un vélo de très bonne qualité, plutôt dévolu aux routards. les pièces sont des pièces shimano ou autre, aucun souci. reste que c'est 1200&#8364; et qu'à ce tarif, vaut mieux rouler avec avant de l'acheter (important pour savoir si on va bien se sentir sur un vélo)

la seule pièce standard comme d'hab' c'est la patte de dérailleur et tu la trouves aisément. mais ça vaut pour toutes les marques.

tu aurais bien plus de souci à trouver des pièces pour un VTT Cannondale (ne serait-ce que les outils).  

Kona est une marque que j'aime bien pour leurs cadres acier (même si ce n'est que du Cromo 4130 excepté quelques cadres vendu nus dont l'Explosif et le Rat)
mais si tu cherches à faire du vélotourisme, tu as aussi le Raleigh que tu as vu ou le Trek 520 (même s'ils ont baissé la qualité des tubes, c'est une bête à rouler), tu as les Vagabonde, les Cycles berthoud, les aaaaaaaaah yen a plein !


----------



## Kamidh (21 Mars 2011)

J'aime bcp Kona il faut que je retrouve une photo de mon Stab Dee Lux de 99...

Sinon voici un modèle plus "urbain"






et une version chemin






Et pour répondre à alèm, oui il y a de quoi s'amuser sur Dijon, bien que ce ne soit pas le lieu d'utilisation principal de ce genre de vélos...


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2011)

tu "tombes" dans le Doubs ?


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2011)

Soyez honnêtes, avoir 4-5 vélo différents à la maison (pour une seule et même personne donc), tout le monde ne peut pas se le permettre. C'est quand même réservé à une certaine partie de la société, _de droite, de gauche, du centre, on s'en tape_. Non ? 

Ici, je parle de Lausanne vu que j'y vis, devant les lieux un peu "bohèmes", intello, alternatifs, tu as toujours un nombre certains de vélo. La plupart de ces vélo valent une somme certaine. Je vois mal l'ouvrier père de famille pouvoir se payer ces vélo. De plus, lui, il n'a pas besoin d'aller bosser ou faire 30 bornes le week-end en vélo pour avoir sa dose quotidienne d'efforts physiques.
Et quand je vois des pignons fixes, ça me fait doucement rigoler : il y a 500m de dénivelé entre le bas et le haut de la ville.... Alors si ça, ce n'est pas un effet de mode


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Craquounette a dit:


> Alors si ça, ce n'est pas un effet de mode



Et alors ? Je vous emmerde quand même, bien profond. :love:


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2011)

Déjà entre Lausanne et la France comparaison n'est pas raison (PAF!)  certains vaudois que je connais ont bien une belle voiture sportive avec laquelle ils roulent peu et une autre pour le reste. 
Ensuite, j'ai 4 vélos parce que j'ai la place : un local a Velo et désormais une cave  
Tu as dépense combien en matos photo récemment craqounette ? Tout le monde n'a pas les moyens que tu as à mettre en photo, tu rejoins facilement le présupposé que tu viens de faire au-dessus. 
Notre ami Kamidh aime le Xc, l'enduro, le all-mountain et peut-être le DH, grand bien lui fasse ! Ça ne fait pas de lui un bobo mais un vttiste et qui contrairement à certains passionnés de photo ne va pas mettre 400&#8364; dans un truc donnant des défauts optiques, non il achète un bike fait pour se prendre des gros trous. A priori il a des vélos pour ses besoins comme d'autres ont des sacs crumpler pour le look, des Lens-Baby pour faire des trucs flous, des canon pour la frime (sinon ça serait un Nikon évidemment), de jolies bottes pour aller en ville etc.. :rateau:  


Perso, je dépense moins en Velo qu'en matos photo... Mais c'est vrai que le matos photo est mon outil de travail ! 
inventaire rapide :
Kona Fire Mountain : 60&#8364; + 200&#8364;
Kona Smoke : 280&#8364; 
Look Carbone : prix indécemment bas (le gars n'avait pas le moindre début d'idée de la valeur du truc&#8230; :affraid: donc moins de 100&#8364 et achat remboursé par la vente d'un Gitane course transformé en fixie par le nouvel acheteur
Sunn Xircuit : 200&#8364; 
un vélo par an de 200&#8364; coûte le même prix qu'un abonnement tram-bus de 4 mois
en deux ans, je rentabilise un vélo acheté 1180&#8364;, je maintiens mes jambes en forme, je n'ai pas à courir pour avoir le tram, ni à supporter les haleines de mes voisins ou pire à sentir leurs aisselles ou leur musique, je vais ou je veux quand je veux (même à 3H du matin) pis c'est quand même vachement plus amusant&#8230; 

Lens-Baby : 260&#8364; non ? Ou plus... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

Sinon je confirme, le besoin de certains jeunes mâles de rouler en fixie est un besoin pathologique d'affirmation de leur moi 
i love you too Q !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------

et je ne parle même pas d'achats de skis dont on n'aurait rien à foutre ici en Loire-Atlantique  (si j'en crois les altitudes croisées hier sur mon parcours où j'oscillais entre 1,50 et 6m* d'altitude&#8230; autant dire que si le niveau de la mer doit monter de 6m, certaines maisons vont se transformer en parc à moules&#8230; )

*on comprend aisément que la marée remonte quasiment jusque Angers&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Sinon je confirme, le besoin de certains jeunes mâles de rouler en fixie est un besoin pathologique d'affirmation de leur moi  Moi aussi je t'aime Q !



Complètement ! 
Un vélo qui te ressemble, que tu passes du temps à bichonner, à accessoiriser.
Un fixe, c'est la base du vélo. Esthétiquement simpliste. c'est juste un bonheur de rouler là dessus et de l'accrocher devant un bar pour que tout le monde admire ton oeuvre.

Pourquoi mentir ?

Ajouter à cela le plaisir que ça procure dans une côte, les montées de substances dans le cerveau, le regard 3m au dessus, fixant le bitume et crachant tes poumons, les mollets qui tirent..
Faut vraiment le vivre pour comprendre. C'est comme un joint. Sauf que t'es tout mouillé à la fin.

Pi' l'endurance, c'est un panard. Et tu peux te la péter avec ton fier 65bpm au repos. :style:
Passer entre les voitures sans bruit à 30km/h, enrouler à 47 sur les quais, 40 sur les buttes chaumonts, ... pfiuuuu :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Mon grand père faisait du vélo de piste dans sa jeunesse. Il avait conserver son vélo à pignion fixe dans son garage. Quand il est décédé ma grand mère a déménager et beaucoup de choses ont été vendu. Je ne sais pas ou est passé ce vélo mais il aurait peut etre de la valeur actuellement ? Ou alors un petit malin l'a récupérer ? genre de choses qui arrive dans ce cas.

Au départ le fixe je me suis dit que c'est une mode et puis en fait pour travailler le cardio (endurance) c'est sans doute une bonne alternative au footing, car autant j'aime faire du vélo autant je déteste courir.


----------



## Kamidh (21 Mars 2011)

Surtout quand le vélo est plus qu'une passion mais un boulot ;-)

Bon j'avoue je change très souvent de vélos, et je profite d'un accès facile à certain bike !

Toute les passions on un prix à chacun de s'organiser comme il le souhaite... Entre le vélo, la photo, les mac, etc...

Aller je vous retrouve une photo d'un autre vieux bike de mes débuts...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2011)

Mais mon petit alèm, je ne parlais pas de toi en particulier, faut pas t'emporter comme ça hein! Ca peut être dangereux à partir d'un certain âge. 

Je disais juste que, comme toute passion et tout sport nous sommes bien d'accord, ça coûte cher et n'est pas possible pour tous les budgets. Du coup, c'est réservé à une certaine "classe". C'est tout. Ce n'est pas une critique, juste une constatation...

Et en passant, mon Lensbaby m'a coûté 50 euro


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2011)

je ne m'emporte qu'envers les jugements à l'emporte-pièce.   

je roule tous les jours, je regarde tous les gens qui roulent*et je n'ai jamais vu un véritable bobo sur un vélo. des bohèmes mais pauvres, des intellos mais pauvres, des artistes pas très riches ou juste des gens écolos. à Nantes, la plupart des gens roulant en vélo sont des gens qui vont au travail à vélo. des vélotaffeurs (sans le savoir)

le calcul est rapide : un abonnement de tram est à 49,90 pour les plus de 26 ans, tu achètes un vélo chez D4 et tu le rentabilises en 1 à 3 mois. Alors certes, t'as un vélo de merde mais t'économises le tram. Mais ya aussi les autres possibilités (velocampus, bicloo, velib)
je connais un mec qui roule sur son vieux vélo de route de son adolescence (lointaine) et des trucs récupérés chez Emmaus. son vélo doit bien couter 40 s'il le vend d'occase*

je ne trouve pas ça très bobo. tu vois, ce que je veux dire ? Mais certes, je n'habite pas Lausanne. 


(le prix du composer est à 250$ je crois  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------

ma passion personnellement me coute 400&#8364;/an. je pourrais prendre le tram. mais ça serait moins drôle.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> jet je n'ai jamais vu un véritable bobo sur un vélo



/mode provoc' à 2 balles : c'est parce qu'ils roulent à Paris sur un Vélib'


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode provoc' à 2 balles : c'est parce qu'ils roulent à Paris sur un Vélib'




ouais&#8230; ceux qui restent, sûrement. 


edit : ça fait quand un bon paquet de posts qu'on parle d'un concept sociologique qui n'a plus de réalité&#8230;  (sauf à Lausanne, sûrement)


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> edit : ça fait quand un bon paquet de posts qu'on parle d'un concept sociologique qui n'a plus de réalité  (sauf à Lausanne, sûrement)


 
Allez détends-toi du sphincter et ça ira mieux après, tu verras 

Quand au prix de mon Lensbaby, ce n'est pas un composer et je l'ai quand même payé 50 euro, il y a 3 ans... Même que ça existe les occasions


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2011)

occupe-toi de TES fesses. merci.

moi, les miennes préfèrent les selles&#8230; va comprendre.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Oui, mais en tombant de vélo, on peut se faire un gros bobo - si c'est pas un argument, ça !

'fin, je dis ça, ce n'est pas pour entrer dans la polémique, c'est pour faire avancer le débat, hein ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2011)

c'est vrai, tu as raison. ce ne sont pas mes poignets qui te diront le contraire. c'est le jeu ma pauv' lucette.


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je n'ai jamais vu un véritable bobo sur un vélo.



C'est sans doute vrai.
Par contre, derrière les viseurs d'appareils photos


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Je comprends pas que ce sujet sympa vire à la polémique. C'est dommage.

Je fais du vélo un peu comme alèm l'a dit car en ville le vélo c'est la liberté. Pas de contraintes d'horaire de bus, on peut aller ou on veut, quand on veut et question rapport efficacité / cout pour se déplacer en ville y'a pas photo. Je demande juste à ce qu'il y est plus de pistes cyclables dans ma ville. 
Après que des gens que vous nommer "bobos" fassent du vélo pour la frime ou autre franchement je m'en fous. J'ai eu la chance de n'etre jamais à plus de 30" de vélo du bahut ou du taf et j'ai donc toujours fait le trajet à vélo. Et mème ici en lorraine pendant longtemps les gens qui faisaient du vélo pour aller au taf c'étaient les ouvriers pas les cadres sup. Je me souviens un jour d'un empafé en bagnole qui trouvait que je le génais et qui m'a gueulé dessus "Connard de pauvre !" Je ne suis pas un milionaire mais je ne suis pas pauvre pour autant. C'est dire qu'on est loin de votre image des "bobos".


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> en ville le vélo c'est la liberté.


 
Malheureusement, en ville, c'est trop souvent la liberté de se torcher avec le code de la route.
Bobo ou pas.


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Malheureusement, en ville, c'est trop souvent la liberté de se torcher avec le code de la route.
> Bobo ou pas.



Surtout les petits cons qui roulent en fixie ! 


Sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, parce que les petites blagounettes semblent mal venues, j'ai également un vélo, un Vitus dont je serais incapable de vous dire le nom du modèle.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Malheureusement, en ville, c'est trop souvent la liberté de se torcher avec le code de la route.
> Bobo ou pas.



J'essaye de le respecter au mieux mais des fois les bagnoles ont un tel comportement que je suis dans l'obligation de ne plus le respecter pour pas finir sous leurs roues. Le rapport de force n'est vraiment pas en faveur des vélos. Les gens stationent sur les pistes cyclables, ne respectent pas la priorité à droite d'un vélo etc. A vélo ta carosserie c'est ta peau !

Mais je sais que des vélos se comportent mal également. La solution ce serait de vrais pistes cyclables séparés de la routes, pas des bandes peintes de quelques centaines de mètres par ci par la au long des routes. Comme ça tout le monde serait peinard et dans ce cas les vélos qui font les guignols, ben on leur fout une prune.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Malheureusement, en ville, c'est trop souvent la liberté de se torcher avec le code de la route.



C'est pour çà que je roule en forêt 

Pour continuer à débattre, il y a un sujet 

/edit : d'ailleurs, vu que le temps se remet au beau, il va falloir que je nettoie le vélo pour m'y remettre


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Malheureusement, en ville, c'est trop souvent la liberté de se torcher avec le code de la route.
> Bobo ou pas.



bon, on va faire clair et simple comme avec le corse. Prochaine polémique futile, je vire.
c'est évident qu'aucune automobile n'enfreint le code de la route : du clignotant jamais oublié, des contrôles dans les rétroviseurs toujours effectués, des franchissements de lignes blanches, stop ou feux rouges bien entendu jamais effectués.

je passe, quand je travaille, 8H/jour à conduire une voiture en ville. alors bien entendu, je vis les deux côtés. j'essaye juste de balancer la mesure. merci de faire de même. 

pas autant de polémiques dans le sujet sur les voitures ou les 2 roues. étonnant.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Faut pas s'énerver non plus. Hein. Relax...  Ils ne peuvent pas être aussi méchants que certains automobilistes qu'on voit au quotidien.

Bon sinon je me suis souvenu d'une marque populaire qu'on voyait quand j'étais gamin : Mercier.
J'ai trouver leur site. Tout en anglais, quasiment que des vélos de course et premiers prix en moyenne vers 1000 euros.

Quelqu'un connait de plus près ces Mercier version actuelle ?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Mars 2011)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ? Alem crée un nouveau fil spécial "c'est moi qui ait la plus grosse", et les provocateurs n'ont pas le droit d'y participer ?
Bordel !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Le code de la route c'est pour les cons.
Je grille les feux, passe entre les passants méga-vite, fais des doigts en gueulant sur les totomobilistes, fais peur aux mamis et crachent sur les scooter.

Ca fait du bieeeeeeeennnnn. 
L'anarchie, bordel !

Si je meurs pas sous un camion, ce sera à cause d'un cancer.
A choisir, je préfère kiffer la life & whataiveure.

D'ailleurs. Je vous emmerde. Tous. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------

Sinon, d'après l'ami chang, un fixe ici ça va être coton.
Ptet passer au vtt. Mais pour trouver une roue AR qui accepte du gros boudin, un moyeu fixe costaud et un tendeur de chaîne, ça va être tendu.

Pitiéééééé, pas de dérailleurs...


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Le code de la route c'est pour les cons.
> Je grille les feux, passe entre les passants méga-vite, fais des doigts en gueulant sur les totomobilistes, fais peur aux mamis et crachent sur les scooter.
> 
> Ca fait du bieeeeeeeennnnn.
> ...




J'ai ce qu'il te faut  :


----------



## Kamidh (22 Mars 2011)

Y a de l'ambiance ici


----------



## tantoillane (22 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Le VTT dans les bois c'est cool, surtout quand il fait un temps comme aujourd'hui, mais mon préféré reste celui-ci






​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

c'est plus une rosalie c'est une rosabière...


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2011)

Dendrimere a dit:


> J'ai ce qu'il te faut  :



Ouais, ouais
Je préfère de loin la version nucléaire :style:

[YOUTUBE]tzsHFka92X8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

ah ben tiens on a pas encore parler du vélo à assistance électrique.

moi je suis pas convaincu que le marché sera important dans les années futurs mais il faudrait voir les chiffres de vente sur les dernières années au niveau europe pour en juger objectivement.
a moins d'etre afaibli par l'age ou une maladie je ne me vois pas la dessus. Pour moi faire du vélo au quotidien c'est un vrai choix, une fasson de vivre. On aime le contact avec le soleil, le vent, la pluie et on aime l'effort. Je dirai que c'est la "philosophie" du vélo. Etre assisté dans son effort c'est mème contradictoire pour moi en tant que cycliste au quotidien, sauf comme j'ai dit en cas de diminution physique importante.  Le vélo assisté par un moteur électrique c'est quoi d'autre qu'un solex moderne ? c'est déja dépassé en fait.
Et puis je reste dans l'idée que pour insiter les gens à faire plus de vélo pour les trajets de tout les jours, il faut des pistes cyclables dignes de ce nom. Sinon c'est pas la peine.
Et enfin ça reste encore cher et faut bien le rechargé sur le secteur. comme la bagnole électrique : fausse bonne idée écolo.

Cela dit coté look et qualité aparente ceux de Matra sont pas mal : http://matra-ms.com/e-bike/st.html
et original avec la batterie dans la roue.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais, ouais&#8230;
> Je préfère de loin la version nucléaire :style:



Ca pétarade pas comme une vraie.
FAUT PAS TOUT MELANGER HEIN ! 






NOMÉHO


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Cela dit coté look et qualité aparente ceux de Matra sont pas mal : http://matra-ms.com/e-bike/st.html
> et original avec la batterie dans la roue.



Il y a aussi les accessoiristes pour vélos existants


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2011)

Puis-je me permettre ? Oui je le peux. Je précise donc que l&#8217;on parle ici de vélos etc. sur lesquels on roule personnelement !

Alors : oui il peut être également intéressant d&#8217;échanger sur tous les vélocipèdes &#8211; y compris ceux à assistance électrique plus ou moins poussée &#8211; mais c&#339;ur du sujet est d&#8217;avoir un des retours d&#8217;expérience.

Y trouver une touche personnelle quoi. Pas une version de _et avec google &#8220;cycle edition&#8221;_ ni un catalogue exhaustif de tout ce qui existe au monde avec deux roues et des pédales.
 
Merci


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca pétarade pas comme une vraie.
> FAUT PAS TOUT MELANGER HEIN !



je suis assez d'accord avec Small Q, autant après moults discussions, je ne suis pas contre les vélos assistés (mais comme les voitures quid des batteries, de leur production déforestatrice et de leur recyclage ?) autant là, c'est pas un vélo mais une moto électrique.

pas seulement une question de plaisir de pédalage mais son engin n'a sûrement pas les mêmes capacités de freinage qu'un 2RM&#8230; autant aller sur du 2RM électrique, les pédales sur son truc font office de faire-valoir.

les pistes cyclables (et non les bandes) seraient un bon remède à ce que dénonçait assez justement PonkHead (en étant juste, les gens sont globalement les mêmes, il ya la même proportion d'abrutis mettant en jeu leur vie et celles des autres quelque soit le mode de transport*)
ça évite de polluer la circulation automobile dans des contextes où tu vois bien que la situation est dangereuse pour un peu tout le monde genre  "euh&#8230; mais pourquoi je suis en vélo sur une 4 voies et que c'est légal msieur ?!"
ça permettrait peut-être un peu plus de monde à faire du vélo (quand je vois que des gens me disent "mais j'ai peur en vélo à Nantes&#8230;" euh&#8230; ça doit être quelque chose à Paris) et peut-être aussi une meilleure acceptation de la part des automobiles, on me laisse assez volontiers traverser les voies aux bons endroits quand je viens d'une piste cyclable plutôt que lorsque je suis parmi les automobiles sur une bande cyclable.

tiens, deux aspects d'une même manière de circuler : un cycliste coupe** un rond-point pour sa sécurité (on le voit mieux), un automobiliste le coupe** par fainéantise. L'automobiliste, parce qu'il a peur aussi qu'on lui pique sa place dans la file à la sortie et le cycliste parce qu'il a peur qu'en étant à l'extérieur il soit moins visible et qu'on lui coupe la route en sous-estimant sa vitesse.


*ça me semble plus être une question d'apprentissage et de perception des risques et de ses propres limites. Quand je vois un gars en scooter 400cm3 me frôler en vélo et que je l'engueule et que le gars me dit "mets un casque" et que je vois son bébé sur son torse&#8230; sans casque évidemment, j'ai du mal à répondre&#8230; Quand j'entends une copine dire "ouais putain les vélos il ralentissent ma CBR sur les bandes cyclables" je me demande s'ils ont une conscience
** passer en mode tangentiel et non orbital&#8230;*


bon sinon, vous roulez sur quoi, vous ? parce que le vélo-bière c'est bien mais pas besoin d'être autant&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2011)

Je ne puis quappuyer la solution piste cyclable voir piste mixte piétons-vélos. Cette dernière solution me paraissait pour le moins hasardeuse mais après un mois dexpérimentation, elle est totalement viable pour peu que les voies soient suffisamment larges avec des dégagements.

Pour répondre à la question, je roule avec un bête hybride _D4 _acheté pour mes déplacements locaux sur bitume (courses divers, aller-retour à la mer, à la salle descalade) à la place du lourd VTT (photo sans doute plus tard). Il est aussi destiné à aller taquiner la Tramontane et les contreforts du Canigou dans les Aspres.

Le seul truc qui mes soule cest les crevaisons, surtout celles de la chambre arrière. Je dois avoir un problème avec le pneu car après un changement de chambre, je suis de nouveau à plat après un aller-presque retour au supermarché effectué après le changement. Tout ça après avoir fait un peu moins de 100 km (avec une sortie de 65) avec.

Ça existe des pneus _tubeless_ blindés  ? Si oui je prends 






Bon, je me calme, je redémonte la roue et je regarde sil ny pas un truc pointant / coupant qui traine dans le bridgestone


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Je ne puis qu&#8217;appuyer la solution piste cyclable voir piste mixte piétons-vélos. Cette dernière solution me paraissait pour le moins hasardeuse mais après un mois d&#8217;expérimentation, elle est totalement viable pour peu que les voies soient suffisamment larges avec des dégagements.



oui, vrai. généralement, ça se passe bien tant que le cycliste ne se prend pas pour un routeux à rouler à 35Km/h 



Nephou a dit:


> Pour répondre à la question, je roule avec un bête hybride _D4 _acheté pour mes déplacements locaux sur bitume (courses divers, aller-retour à la mer, à la salle d&#8217;escalade) à la place du lourd VTT (photo sans doute plus tard). Il est aussi destiné à aller taquiner la Tramontane et les contreforts du Canigou dans les Aspres.



c'est un mignon fitness.  toi, depuis que tu fais de la muscu et que tu habites dans le Sud, ya quelque chose de changé en toi&#8230; 
edit : t'as vraiment envie qu'on te voit de derrière dis ! 



Nephou a dit:


> Bon, je me calme, je redémonte la roue et je regarde s&#8217;il n&#8217;y pas un truc pointant / coupant qui traine dans le bridgestone



voilà, déjà !  en y allant doucement, avec les mains propres ! 
pis après si ça crève encore, te restera les choualbe duranoplusse&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> oui, vrai. généralement, ça se passe bien tant que le cycliste ne se prend pas pour un routeux à rouler à 35Km/h



Oui, ici ça se passe bien : les tintements de sonnette sont bien interprétés comme des avertissement et non des insultes par les piétons et les cyclistes, même en banc, savent modérer leur allure. Le fait que le vélo soit daprès ce que jobserve, un vrai sport régional au même titre que le rugby (la météo doit jouer un peu) doit aider pas mal.



alèm a dit:


> c'est un mignon fitness.  toi, depuis que tu fais de la muscu et que tu habites dans le Sud, ya quelque chose de changé en toi


Je fais pas de muscu. moi monsieur : seulement de lescalade et de la course à pied et du vélo quand je ne crève pas . 


alèm a dit:


> edit : t'as vraiment envie qu'on te voit de derrière dis !



Tines, javais pas remarqué ! Cest le préparateur de chez D4 qui devait avoir la tête ailleurs.



> voilà, déjà !  en y allant doucement, avec les mains propres !
> pis après si ça crève encore, te restera les choualbe duranoplusse


arf merci, je viens de trouver le site increvables point com je vais peut être me laisser tenter et tant pis pour le confort.

Ceci dit en parlant confort, la selle du _fitness_ ma déçu en bien : même après ma virée de soixante cinq bornes je n'ai pas eu à me plaindre du fessier


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon, je me calme, je redémonte la roue et je regarde sil ny pas un truc pointant / coupant qui traine dans le bridgestone



Cétait effectivement une épine taquine logée dans le pneu, la sa[]ope, elle sest fait deux chambres


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2011)

tiens, pour 250~300 euros, on veut avoir quoi de "discret" et solide en VTT/VTC ?


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

VTT ou VTC ? donc plutôt VTC&#8230;  de la route + chemins ou du chemin (parfois cassant)

ça dépend, tu vas l'utiliser souvent, très souvent, une fois par mois, une fois par an ?


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2011)

si j'ai mon nouveau job (et c'est pas Garnier* ) ça sera tout les jours 

*c'est volontaire


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

combien de kilomètres ? route ? chemin ? douche en arrivant ? sacoches ? (parce que le sac a dos = douche  )

edit : tu deviens raisonnable, ça m'effraie !


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2011)

une dizaine de Km par jour, mais que du pavé parisien  éventuellement avec un sac a dos "charger"


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2011)

évite le VTT, fais plutôt dans l'urbain, tape dans un CRS ! :modo:


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> ah ben tiens on a pas encore parler du vélo à assistance électrique () : fausse bonne idée écolo.



C'est vrai que je n'avais pas rebondi là-dessus la fois dernière mais bon l'activité du fil m'y ramène. Le VEA est une fausse bonne idée écolo Je me marre comme disait l'autre. Est-ce que tu t'es penché une seconde sur le procédé de fabrication de l'aluminium de ton cadre ? Hein ?! Aucun moyen de transport qui plus est mécanique n'est _propre_. Si tu veux faire dans _l'écologique_, tourne-toi vers le cheval



macinside a dit:


> tiens, pour 250~300 euros, on veut avoir quoi de "discret" et solide en VTT/VTC ?


C'est pas les petites annonces ici 


alèm a dit:


> évite le VTT, fais plutôt dans l'urbain, tape dans un CRS ! :modo:


Ah bah si :rateau:





Et question retour d'expérience, je roule parfois sur ça







alors question confort d'utilisation et souplesse de la transmission Nexus (dans le moyeu arrière) sans oublier l'élégance de la conduite alliée à la quasi absence de transpiration à l'arrivée, je suis totalement convaincu. Mais je ne fais pas du tout au plafonnement de la vitesse (en même temps, je n'ai pas essayé d'augmenter de quelques dents le plateau). C'est vraiment frustrant sauf en côte Mais bon je m'y ferais  Reste plus qu'à choisir entre un modèle neuf et une transformation de l'existant.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Je me suis tapé une journée de vélo à Beijing sur un vieux peugeot single speed.
C'était archi fun.
Si vous passez par là, c'est à faire.
Même pas que c'est dur, la ville est archi plate et le bordel environnant s'y prête bien. 
Comme partout ailleurs, tu croises pas mal de boulets avec des VTT sur-équipés et l'attirail qui va bien, suspensions mal réglées, boudins inadéquat pour le bitumes, selles trop basses. Ils perdent tellement de watt... mais c'est rigolo. 
Je sais pas en quoi était fait la selle du peugeot, mais elle m'a niquée le cul (genre pénétration anale avec un rouleau à pâtisserie). La rival© de pistard sur mon langster, à côté, c'est bonheur. Deudiou !


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

tu veux que je t'envoie une CP pavé Gel par la Poste ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Pour accrocher au mur ? 
J'ai pas de vélo !


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mars 2011)

Surement plus sa place dans "kelle musik ...." mais ça rappellera les joies citadines du vélo
(avec un peu de pop dedans ...) 

[YOUTUBE]BoLKvWf4Fd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2011)

En parlant de vidéo, quelqu'un aurait un lien vers un tutoriel pour dévoiler et/ou tendre les rayons des roues.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Va sur pignon-fixe.com, y'a un tuto sur le forum. Idem sur velo-taf. :style:


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2011)

Khyu a dit:


> Va sur pignon-fixe.com, y'a un tuto sur le forum. Idem sur velo-taf. :style:



Et il est où le lien ?! 




























'ci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

Remontée pour vous présenter ma nouvelle acquisition : un Peugeot course de 1985, dans son jus et excellent état de conservation. Un PSN10M52, le haut de gamme de l'époque dans ce qui se faisait en série. Après les vélos spéciaux étaient fait par le service course.

Je l'ai trouvé sur un fameux site d'occasion qui parle d'un coin qui est bien. 

Ce que j'apprécie c'est une certaine excellence industrielle française du cycle dont il est sans doute l'un des derniers représentants. Avant qu'on ne bazarde tout. D'abord les japonais mais maintenant les chinois avec le brasage immonde des raccords de tubes et j'en passe. Bref.

Spécificités :
- Cadre acier Super Vitus 980 double butted (9,3 kg) - Taille 52 - Tubes brasés à la main
- Fourche chromée
- Guidon Philippe - potence Atax
- Dérailleur Av/Ar Simplex Gold
- Freins Modolo speedy (italien)
- Jantes Mavic
- Cassette de pignons système Hélicomatic Maillard
- Pédalier alu Sugino (une pièce japonaise - on est au milieu des années 80)
- Cale-pieds Christophe

Vélo léger, vif et élégant notamment avec les raccords de tube de style Nervex.

Et le voici :


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2011)

t'es pas grand, en fait&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2011)

alèm a dit:


> t'es pas grand, en fait



C'est vrai.
Juste 2 cm de plus que toi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2011)

J'envisage d'acheter un vélo pliable, que je pourrai entre autres mettre dans le tram aux heures de pointe (les autres y étant interdits à ces heures là).


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> Juste 2 cm de plus que toi...



en taille de cadre aussi ! 

iDuck : si tu gagnes au loto brompton Dahon sinon  voire Hoptown de chez D4 (tu peux même profiter des soldes d'ailleurs)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2011)

alèm a dit:


> iDuck : si tu gagnes au loto brompton Dahon sinon  voire Hoptown de chez D4 (tu peux même profiter des soldes d'ailleurs)



Si j'attend de gagner au loto, je vais attendre très longtemps. 

Sinon, D4 et Btwin, c'est la même chose ?

J'ai repéré ce modèle "Hoptown" chez Décathlon.


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2011)

alèm a dit:


> iDuck : si tu gagnes au loto brompton



Quand je serai grand jaurai un _Brompton_ :love:


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Si j'attend de gagner au loto, je vais attendre très longtemps.
> 
> Sinon, D4 et Btwin, c'est la même chose ?
> 
> J'ai repéré ce modèle "Hoptown" chez Décathlon.



le guidon n'est pas top (comprendre ça fait direction un peu dans le vague) mais le vélo n'est pas mal ! ;-)

en pliant, j'veux un Dahon Uno !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2011)

C'est vrai que ces nouveaux vélos pliants hi-tech et design sont très originaux, beaux, en plus de présenter un faible encombrement une fois pliés mais ils ont l'air très coûteux.

@iDuck : sinon en autre Véhicule à Propulsion Humaine (VPH) pour conjuguer avec un transport en commun c'est la trotinette repliable pour adulte. Ce n'est pas une mauvaise blague car je connais un personne qui fait ça et gagne 15" de temps de transport à chaque trajet. La marque Micro c'est le haut du pavé mais D4 a des modèles pas mal. Ensuite cela dépend du trajet que tu dois faire, du type de chemin etc.


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2011)

bon bah j'ai acheté un Hoptown 20" vert Apple en solde&#8230; pas le choix ! (pour aller à mon travail en ce moment)


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2011)

C'est moche un Hoptown 20"


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est moche un Hoptown 20"



ouais mais ça ne prend que la moitié du coffre de la 407SW

sinon, j'aurais acheté un Cannondale Hooligan, ya un gars qui en vend un sur Rennes (mais un Hooligan 3) et un autre sur Montpellier je n'avais point le temps d'attendre, ceci dit, ça a beau être moche, la couleur est bien choisie et attire des regards sympathiques, comme c'est celle d'un de mes futurs vélos à monter je suis content.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, j'aurais acheté un Cannondale Hooligan



Je ne comprends pas trop la fonction de ce vélo. Faible encombrement ? Si j'ai bien observé il n'a pas l'air pliant. Un vélo pour parigot ?


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2011)

la fonction ? 
euh

attends je cherche&#8230;



ah si, je sais : sauter les trottoirs voire quelques volées de marche, s'arracher le palpitant sur quelques hectomètres, faire du skid comme un enfant dans les graviers mais sans les gravillons, bunny-hoper comme ça, juste pour le plaisir, wheeler comme un ado à chaque démarrage parce qu'on a tombé l'alfine sur la 1ère vitesse et que voilà quoi&#8230; 

bref avoir du fun


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

alèm a dit:


> la fonction ?
> ..... faire du skid..... bunny-hoper ...... wheeler ..... a tombé l'alfine .....avoir du fun



C'est bien ce que je disais : j'y comprends rien !  

Sinon côté vélo pliant, ma chère et tendre prévoit d'en acheter un pour "multimoder" ses moyens de déplacement avec les transports en commun. Elle a arrêté son choix sur un STRIDA  et est en train de regarder du côté de l'occase. Formidable petite machine que je viens de découvrir. Bien moins cher qu'un Brompton et très astucieux, y compris avec sa courroie remplaçant la chaîne !


----------



## Fìx (8 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Bien moins cher qu'un Brompton et très astucieux



Ok, mais alors........... qu'est ce que c'est moooooche!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Avant d'te lire, j'croyais que c'était un fake même! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2011)

Avec ce genre de vélo, attention aux premiers virages à la première utilisation...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

Je le trouve plutôt original moi. C'est bien moins moche qu'une grosse daube de VTT de base de chez D4 ou Go Sport avec le brasage immonde des raccords de tubes. Désolé mais je viens d'une famille de métallos lorrains qui aime la belle ouvrage.

Le gros avantage : pas de chaine mais une courroie du coup pas de risque de se cradoter, surtout pour une nana.
Et les témoignages que j'ai lu disent que c'est stable.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2011)

Pour aller de  ton appart' en centre-ville jusqu'à chez ton boucher ou ton coiffeur, pas de soucis. Au-delà, j'ai un peu de mal avec ces roues de Tom pouce. Par contre j'adore le look de ce cadre renversant


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Je le trouve plutôt original moi. C'est bien moins moche qu'une grosse daube de VTT de base de chez D4 ou Go Sport avec le brasage immonde des raccords de tubes. Désolé mais je viens d'une famille de métallos lorrains qui aime la belle ouvrage.



sauf qu'avec de l'alu, à moins de polir (comme chez Cannondale), il vaut mieux avoir de chouettes cordons de soudure que des trucs mal ficelés. l'acier permet des soudures plus propres voire même des d'avoir de vrais raccords (ceux qui ont roulé sur des vieux clous en Reynolds 531 ou 725 voire chanceux en 853* s'en souviendront aisément)

foguenne a un strida depuis deux ans voire plus ! (bon, là, il est au Portugal surtout donc je sais pas s'il viendra ici en causer)

je ne suis pas mécontent de mon hoptown en fait, l'Orbea qui provient du même brevet n'est pas vraiment mieux fabriqué de grandes chances que le cadre viennent du même sous-traitant 



*aaaaaaaaaaaah le Kona Explosif !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. L'alu ne se soude pas comme l'acier d'où les cordons de soudure. Mais franchement vas voir chez Go Sport leurs VTT d'entrée de gamme : c'est encore pire que ce que fait un tube de dentifrice quand on marche dessus ! :afraid: Surtout pour les soudures de haubans.
Sinon le Peugeot course que j'ai montré plus haut est en acier Super Vitus 980 double butted. Parmi le top de l'époque (1985). Avec les raccords de tubes de type nervex, c'est vraiment élégant. Et il fait 9,3 kg.

Et pour ceux qui veulent du Reynolds 531, il y a plein les caves et les greniers de vieux Peugeot ou de Gitane course qui ne demandent qu'à revivre. 

Bon dès qu'on a trouvé un Strida, je vous passe des photos.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Je le trouve plutôt original moi. C'est bien moins moche qu'une grosse daube de VTT de base de chez D4 ou Go Sport avec le brasage immonde des raccords de tubes. Désolé mais je viens d'une famille de métallos lorrains qui aime la belle ouvrage.
> 
> Le gros avantage : pas de chaine mais une courroie du coup pas de risque de se cradoter, surtout pour une nana.
> Et les témoignages que j'ai lu disent que c'est stable.





aCLR a dit:


> Pour aller de  ton appart' en centre-ville jusqu'à chez ton boucher ou ton coiffeur, pas de soucis. Au-delà, j'ai un peu de mal avec ces roues de Tom pouce. Par contre j'adore le look de ce cadre renversant


C'est un des vélos qu'il est possible de louer auprès de l'agglo (de Rouen), ça roule bien, c'est maniable... 
Par contre, je réitère; à la première utilisation dans les premiers virages, j'ai failli me foutre en l'air dans la première bagnole en stationnement... 
Le guidon est carrément "mou" : j'ai tourné : j'ai eu l'impression que j'allais faire demi-tour sur place... :rateau:
Maintenant, je sais...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2011)

alèm a dit:


> la couleur est bien choisie et attire des regards sympathiques, comme c'est celle d'un de mes futurs vélos à monter je suis content.



Ouais d'ailleurs... Tu viens le chercher quand ce cadre ?


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2011)

Des que je ne suis plus au Havre !  t'as besoin d'place pour ton boudha ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

Besoin de place tout court.


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2011)

on peut tenter de le faire porter par Olivier via un TGV&#8230; mais c'est chiant pour lui&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

Sur le porte bagages d'un vélo peut-être, pour rester dans le sujet ?


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2011)

bah pour une fois que j'avais un porte-bagages sur un vélo, j'l'ai démonté !


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà monté un truc pareil* sur sa roue ?







Gadget ou pas ?




* la roue pleine du pauvre


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2011)

C'est une toupie ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

très utile par vent latéral !


----------



## rizoto (14 Juillet 2011)

Pour faire du lancer de disque, c'est parfait


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2011)

Z'êtes de vrais comiques !
Puisque c'est comme ça, je me désabonne


----------



## DeepDark (14 Juillet 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà monté un truc pareil* sur sa roue ?
> (&#8230



ouèp, touche en donc deux mots aux _Poloïstes_ 

:love:




coucou


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2011)

DeepDark a dit:


> ouèp, touche en donc deux mots aux _Poloïstes_



eh oui, c'est genre la manière d'arrêter les buts


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juillet 2011)

Ça sers à rien ce truc. Si ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ça sers à rien ce truc. Si ?



Comme je vois ces roues montées dans les contre-la-montre et autre triathlon, je me dis que ça doit bien avoir une utilité. Vu que je suis en contre-la-montre permanent avec les véhicules motorisés. 

Et sinon pour le bike-polo, ne comptez pas sur moi, j'aime pas le sport 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> très utile par vent latéral !



Il faut sûrement s'habituer pour éviter de tomber :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juillet 2011)

Moi j'ai juste un VTT scrapper 7.1. Ça roule bien un peu partout : un brin de ville, du gravier, du sable, boue, sous bois... Son lot régulier quoi.   Pour la ville, ce n'est pas l'idéal mais je n'ai jamais voulu tester les Velo'V avec leur poid avoisinant les 25/30Kg suivant les versions, avec leur guidon designés comme des deambulateurs avec plateau repas intégré, leur transmission poussive mais juste adaptées a mouvoir le poid propre au bastringue. Et puis je me voyais pas passer tous les jours a chercher un de ces "machin" avec l'équipement minimum pour se déplacer ( une chaîne, des roues avec un boudin, voir un boudin ne serais-ce que gonflé. Et au moins un frein qui fonctionne... )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------

Le vla


----------



## LucBent (18 Juillet 2011)

Je vélotaff et je randonne. 

Mes vélos sont un Kettler Lite, un Raleigh Sprite de 1976,  un Dahon Vitesse D5, un Koga RoadRunner et enfin un vélo semi couché BikeE.

J'ai fort peu roulé en 2010 suite à un très gros soucis de santé qui aurait pu m'être fatal. Heureusement que la pratique du vélo m'a permis de me rendre compte que quelque chose n'allait pas.


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Juillet 2011)

Alem ?


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Alem ?



oui, tu m'as appelé ?


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Juillet 2011)

Ouais, je m'inquiétais... Je pensais que t'avais crevé un boudin, viré dans une combe, une jante pour corset, abandonné sous la pluie... Seul...   On te voyais plus. Voilà quoi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h04 ----------

Ba ça va alors, je suis rassuré maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme je vois ces roues montées dans les contre-la-montre et autre triathlon, je me dis que ça doit bien avoir une utilité. Vu que je suis en contre-la-montre permanent avec les véhicules motorisés.



La roue lenticulaire je crois aussi que c'est apparu sur les vélos de contre-la-montre vers le milieu des années 80 pour des raisons évidentes d'aérodynamisme, avec d'autres innovations. Tout le monde se souvient de Lemmond volant sa victoire à Fignon à l'arrivée du Tour en contre-la-montre sur les Champs-Elysées en 1989. Les deux minutes de Lemmond ont été obtenues grâce à l'innovation technique de son vélo, surtout dans la position sur un guidon de triathlète adapté pour la première fois pour un vélo sur le Tour. 

Alors la roue lenticulaire, je ne vois pas trop l'utilité de ça sur un vélo utilisé au quotidien. Encore que ce n'est pas une boutade : je me demande comment ça réagit en vent latéral. Et quand ça se prend un choc ou ça se fait troué, ça se répare ou il faut tout changer ? C'est l'avantage des rayons : ça se change et on dévoile la jante.


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2011)

2 secondes, non ? 



les rayons apportent surtout du confort (sauf rayonnage radial) car ils absorbent par leur croisement une bonne partie de l'énergie (et en se déformant aussi) et moins de prise au vent&#8230; les roues lenticulaires ne sont pas tout le temps utilisées sur les CLM, bien souvent remplacées quand il y a du vent par des coupe-jambons  carbones type spynergy.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Ah OK. 2 secondes oui bien sûr !  
Une défaite n'est jamais gaie pour un compétiteur mais il faut avouer que celle de Fignon a été vraiment cuisante et inattendue.


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais : j'y comprends rien !
> Sinon côté vélo pliant, ma chère et tendre prévoit d'en acheter un pour "multimoder" ses moyens de déplacement avec les transports en commun. Elle a arrêté son choix sur un STRIDA  et est en train de regarder du côté de l'occase. Formidable petite machine que je viens de découvrir. Bien moins cher qu'un Brompton et très astucieux, y compris avec sa courroie remplaçant la chaîne !



Elle a bien raison ! Nous avons les mêmes et pour un utilisation peu intensive (c'est à dire la mienne) c'est top !

Le sien





Le mien


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Juillet 2011)

C'est des pneus pleins sur ces trucs là ?


----------



## jahrom (25 Juillet 2011)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est des pneus pleins sur ces trucs là ?



Non ça se gonfle.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Merci de tes photos. 
A la rentrée j'en enverrai une de celui que ma moitié aura acquis.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Alors la roue lenticulaire, je ne vois pas trop l'utilité de ça sur un vélo utilisé au quotidien. Encore que ce n'est pas une boutade : je me demande comment ça réagit en vent latéral. Et quand ça se prend un choc ou ça se fait troué, ça se répare ou il faut tout changer ? C'est l'avantage des rayons : ça se change et on dévoile la jante.



Maintenant que tu le dis, je me demande comment je pourrais bien passer l'antivol sur la roue arrière sans rayons. Même si le lien pointait vers des flasques à poser par dessus les rayons Que je suis con des fois


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2011)

"Patience et longueur de temps..."

Ma chère et tendre a trouvé un Strida version 3.2 en occase, au prix qu'elle voulait.
Quelle sacrée petite machine ! Astucieuse, maniable, légère tout en étant de fabrication robuste et sans doute l'une des moins encombrantes dans ce type de matos.
Pas si déroutant que ça finalement à piloter.

Elle va gagner 40" par jour de transport (et la fatigue et le stress en moins). 

Par contre ne pas espérer dépasser 15 km/h. 

Pris en photo cette AM en l'essayant, et ça ne laisse pas les gens indifférents.


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Par contre ne pas espérer dépasser 15 km/h.



alors qu'avec un des btwin license Dahon tu tapes le 30Km/h assez facilement  (après le développement est trop court pour espérer beaucoup plus)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

T'as mis du temps à réagir dis donc... 

J'ai du sous-estimer la vitesse. Après nouvel essai, ça me semble plus. Mais c'est sûr que le développement est limitatif.
Et puis même si c'est moins que le bidule de chez D4, je m'en tape : suis un snobinâââârd élitiste môa môssieur !


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> je suis un snobinâââârd élitiste môa môssieur !



Ou un gars qui ne veut pas arriver en sueur à force de vouloir maintenir un tel engin à 30 km/h


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou un gars qui ne veut pas arriver en sueur à force de vouloir maintenir un tel engin à 30 km/h



C'est pas le mien mais celui de madame.


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2011)

:rose:


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2011)

tu a pris un kangoo ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Septembre 2011)

la kangoo elle a 9 ans et elle est très bien pour les opération plage, montage et camping, on n&#8217;en dit pas de mal ! non mais


----------



## Nephou (4 Septembre 2011)

Bon ben très sympa ce Trail SL4. Premier tour d&#8217;essai ce matin sur terre sèche (avec cailloux) et enrobé, avec pas mal de vent (dans le nez au début).

Déjà je ne l&#8217;ai pas senti trop lourd (bon ok c&#8217;est pas le fitness non plus) sur la route goudronnée. Je n&#8217;avais pas l&#8217;impression de me traîner comme sur le Rockrider, même avec la tramontane dans le nez. Sur les chemins la fourche fonctionne bien et la direction est précise. Il n&#8217;y a pas de jeu ni de changement de trajectoire inopiné à cause d'un cailloux vicieux ou d'une ornière un peu trop prononcée.

Les ch&#8217;tites montées passent pas mal aussi. Bref, que du plaisir pour le moment.


----------



## Nephou (30 Septembre 2011)

:rose:




Le petit dernier, un pliant de chez Giant avec lequel on peut aussi samuser :


 dans les vignes
 en (petite) montagne


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

Le fil vivote un peu...

De mon côté je suis en relation avec des gars de La Poste pour récupérer un vélo de facteur à transformer en vélo-cargo pour transporter les deux moutards le matin (école ----> puis crèche -----> puis le burlingue) et aussi transporter des courses (pour limiter le recours à la tuture et perdre un peu plus le gras du bide !  ).

Dès que j'ai ça je vous passe des photos.


----------



## jahrom (3 Octobre 2011)

Bah moi à faire le con avec mon Strida, j'ai éclaté mon pneu arrière. 

Je vais en profiter pour y mettre des pneus de bmx.


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2011)

mon vélo URBAIN (ça défrise des gens sur Google+, les vélos dits urbains sans garde-boues&#8230;  )






Smoke dans sa nouvelle définition, un singlespeed arrivant et mon autre smoke est devenu pleinement un 29"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2011)

Mais quand il pleut tu n'as pas le dos plein de projections d'eau et de boue ?


----------



## jahrom (4 Octobre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Mais quand il pleut tu n'as pas le dos plein de projections d'eau et de boue ?



Quand il pleut ? Tu fais pas de vélo.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Octobre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Mais quand il pleut tu n'as pas le dos plein de projections d'eau et de boue ?





jahrom a dit:


> Quand il pleut ? Tu fais pas de vélo.



Oué, mais après la pluie ? il reste de l'eau et de la boue dans les chemins


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2011)

Ben&#8230; l&#8217;eau c&#8217;est la vie et la boue c&#8217;est bon pour la peau !


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2011)

jahrom a dit:


> Quand il pleut ? Tu fais pas de vélo.



Nan, tu roules moins vite pour éviter les projections


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Mais quand il pleut tu n'as pas le dos plein de projections d'eau et de boue ?



quand il pleut, je prends un autre vélo&#8230; j'en ai que 4&#8230; (et un seul à Garde-boues)
comme s'il pleuvait souvent à Nantes&#8230; j't'jure !



jahrom a dit:


> Quand il pleut ? Tu fais pas de vélo.



bah si&#8230; sinon comment tu prends des bains de boue ?
la seule chose qui m'empêche d'aller bosser en vélo s'appelle "fracture"

ou ne tient pas sur mon porte-bagages (largeur, poids, etc&#8230



gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, mais après la pluie ? il reste de l'eau et de la boue dans les chemins



justement !!  



Nephou a dit:


> Ben&#8230; l&#8217;eau c&#8217;est la vie et la boue c&#8217;est bon pour la peau !



voilà !!


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2011)

[mode ponk approximatif parce qu'il est irremplaçable]
Donc le vélo, c'est pour prendre des bains de boue assis
[/mode]


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2011)

Fais pas ta Rika Zaraï


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2011)

je connais plus celle nommée Stley&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je connais plus celle nommée Stley



Pas un seul vélo dans ce clip (ringard...). Un vrai scandale ! 


:rateau:


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> mon vélo URBAIN (ça défrise des gens sur Google+, les vélos dits urbains sans garde-boues&#8230;  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour la peine, bande de nazes, voici le "même" vélo en 29" (en VTT c'est la grande taille, la plupart sont en 26" même si Kona et d'autres ont permis aux 29 de se développer)

enfin, presque c'est donc un Kona Smoke 2-9 (29" et 2009 quand l'autre est un 26" de 2007)






et celui-là est un peu plus fait pour les bains de boue (quoique, j'ai plutôt choisi  des pneus rapides de terrains secs)

derrière, c'est un Surly Karate Monkey (29" aussi)


----------



## yvos (10 Octobre 2011)

de passage chez un vendeur Giant ce ouikende, je suis ressorti avec ça






J'aime bien cet aspect corbillard. 
Cela faisait une éternité que je n'avais pas utilisé un vélo correct du coup ça m'a fait tout drôle :love: L'impression d'être gamin, sauf que c'est un vélo de papy 

Ni une ni deux, je passe au GoSport prendre un Hamax (le truc sur lequel on attache toutes sortes de bestioles, y compris des enfants) que je monte direct dessus et zou, c'est parti avec la marmaille.

On s'est bien marrés 

ps : par contre, ça rentre moyen dans la cave, fallait peut-être y penser avant


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2011)

[youtube]QDmt_t6umoY[/youtube]​


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2011)

je suis à deux doigts de braquer une banque pour acheter un Singular Peregrine en taille S et de l'équipper avec des roues de 26" et des Kojak 2' avec vos conneries !!

en passant, jeanba3000 va bientôt être l'heureux possesseur d'un Cargo Bullit&#8230;*attention les yeux dans le 20ème arrondissement !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je suis à deux doigts de braquer une banque pour acheter un Singular Peregrine en taille S et de l'équipper avec des roues de 26" et des Kojak 2' avec vos conneries !!



Ah si tu pouvais braquer Goldman Sachs... 

Encore une marque de cycles que je découvre. Décidément qu'est-ce qu'il y en a !!!

Marque anglaise donc, so chic ! Il est vraiment marrant ce cadre classique transformable en randonneuse ou en "commuter". C'est original. Dans sa version VTT (je sais pas si on dit comme ça) il me fait penser aux premiers VTT de Motobécane de la fin des années 80 avec cette forme de cadre droit (oui oui j'ai bien dit Motobécane, pas MBK).

Singular fabrique-t-il ses cadres lui-même ou est-ce de la sous-traitance asiatique comme d'hab' ?

Le modèle Osprey qui est présenté sur le site du fabricant est absolument magnifique, moi qui aime les vieux routards à cadre acier. :love:

Bon puisqu'on est là pour parler de nos vélos, j'ai pris réception ce soir d'un vélo de facteur auprès d'un gars de La Poste. Cadre acier Peugeot (Cycleurope en fait), dérailleur Shimano 5 vitesses, frein à galet à l'AR et V-brakes à l'avant, sacoches La Poste à l'arrière, porte bagage avant. Révisé et en bon état. Un tank, on est d'accord, c'est du lourd ! Des photos dès que j'ai le temps.


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2011)

c'est du taïwanais pour la plupart et quelques modèles proviennent de Milan&#8230; 

on dit plutôt Monster 29 pour le Peregrine parce que ce n'est pas un VTT au sens propre mais une sorte d'hybride entre un vélo de Cyclo-cross et un VTT 29"&#8230;*mais je t'accorde que le cadre droit change des cadres sloping&#8230;

ça se drive à l'ancienne, du genre laboureur, avec un guidon moustache voire un de ces cintres mixant la position et les commandes courses et le cintre moustache

ps : ils sont rares les cadreurs, si tu en cherches un, ya Quentin mais du coup, c'est du modèle unique&#8230; donc un prix supérieur


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ps : ils sont rares les cadreurs, si tu en cherches un, ya Quentin mais du coup, c'est du modèle unique donc un prix supérieur



Oui tu me l'avais déjà indiqué. Il y en a pas mal en fait. Si un jour je me fais une folie du cadre sur mesure, je crois que j'irai chez Cyfac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Clip vélo​



C'est quand même les grandes phrases creuses à l'amerloque ! 
A la fin j'ai cru qu'ils allaient nous faire une pub pour du shampoing ou une compagnie d'assurance ! :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (21 Novembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Pub​



C'est marrant, mais le vélo c'est plus ça pour moi ...

[YOUTUBE]FYMHLV2WQWE[/YOUTUBE]

Je vous laisse, faut que j'aille gonfler mes "Bontrager" :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2011)

KARL40 a dit:


> C'est marrant, mais le vélo c'est plus ça pour moi ...



Ouais mais que veux-tu, tout le monde n'a pas la chance de vivre au grand air.


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2011)

tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir aimer les Thugs&#8230; surtout !


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2011)

C'est bien ce que je dis ! Faut être un pur pour ça !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

Cette chanson des Thugs parle-t-elle de vélo ? 

Bon ben comme vous avez été sages voici la photo du char d'assaut ex-La Poste. Le facteur qui me l'a retapé et vendu pour une somme modique a bien fait les choses : il a effacé tout les logos, comme le stipule le rrrrrrèglement ! Sinon il faut savoir que La Poste balance régulièrement ses vélos à la benne. Quel gâchis. Heureusement qu'il y a quelques postiers courageux qui se décident à les retaper et à les revendre à prix très sympas. 






On va essayer de caser les 2 mômes là-dessus ! 


Et puis comme j'ai oublié de vous dire qu'on est des bourges , on a aussi un nouveau Strida. Un cadeau pour ma chère et tendre, l'autre étant bien vieux en fait. On a été le chercher exprès dans la tumeur cancéreuse... euh... à Paris. C'est vrai que dans la Kapitale il y plus de vélos qu'avant. Par contre les gens font toujours autant la gueule dans les transports ! 
Ce vélo est un bijou !  :love:
Il est personnalisable et ici personnalisé aux goûts de la dame. 








​
​


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Et puis comme j'ai oublié de vous dire qu'on est des bourges
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Manque juste le logo Hermès® pour que ça devienne un vélo de SuperBourges


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> Cette chanson des Thugs parle-t-elle de vélo ?



tous mes potos cyclistes et moi qui aimont els Thugs en sommes persuadés enfin non, mais elle aide bien dans les singletracks ! 



IVANOE a dit:


> Sinon il faut savoir que La Poste balance régulièrement ses vélos à la benne. Quel gâchis. Heureusement qu'il y a quelques postiers courageux qui se décident à les retaper et à les revendre à prix très sympas.



avant, les vélos étaient donnés aux facteurs selon une durée d'exploitation lambda (et comme la charge* augmentait au fur et à mesure, cette durée diminuait)
il faut savoir que le facteur a généralement le choix entre deux ou trois choix de vélos possibles (je ne sais plus si c'est le cas, faudrait que je demande à mon frangin, genre sacoche avant pesant sur le cadre ou sur le guidon, béquille à roulettes, etc) et le bureau possédait naturellement des vélos (les facteurs ne voulant plus de leurs anciens clous)



IVANOE a dit:


> Et puis comme j'ai oublié de vous dire qu'on est des bourges



des fois, je me pose des questions 



*la charge de travail aussi, d'ailleurs depuis dix ans, il est coutume de dire qu'elle a explosé

mon record de charge sur un vélo de postier c'est 25 kilos en courrier


----------



## KARL40 (22 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tous mes potos cyclistes et moi qui aimont els Thugs en sommes persuadés enfin non, mais elle aide bien dans les singletracks !



"As fast as I can, I ride a bicycle I don't need gas
  I'm biking in the country
  And cities if I have to
  It's great, riding free "

Cette chanson parle bien des joies du vélo, je confirme ! 

Pour rester dans le sujet sinon, belle brume ce matin sur la région parisienne ...
On ne voyait pas à 50 m !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> des fois, je me pose des questions
> 
> Attends je te rassure je suis pas encore membre du PS !
> 
> ...



Et merci à Karl pour la traduction des paroles de la chanson des Thugs.


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2011)

ouais quand t'accroches le 30Km/h avec un des ces vélos, ya des chances que tu sois en descente&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

Juste comme ça histoire de faire vivre un peu le fil.

Pijote... euh... Peugeot a repris en son nom propre la branche cycle après l'avoir laissé à Cycleurop pendant une quasi décennie.
Et là ils nous font le coup du rétro-vélo, la tirade de la "légende qui revit" avec un course en cadre acier en chromoly, à raccords chromés. Même pas du Reynolds ou du Colombus au passage. Les belles décalcos à damier et le lion "vintage" pour faire comme sur le PX70 de Thévenet.  Moi je trouve que c'est du foutage de gueule. 2800 euros pour ça  ! (et la transmission c'est du Shimano même pas du Campagnolo). Et le cadre n'est sans doute pas fait en France. Pour le même prix t'as un Cyfac.







Je le dis d'autant plus que c'est une marque qui m'est chère car j'en ai eu, et j'en ai encore 3 dont 2 sortent de chez Cycleurop - un VTC de 2000 en acier bon à ferrer les ânes (en restau) et le vélo de facteur - mais le troisième c'est le dernier vrai représentant du savoir faire à la française de Pijote avec une transmission en Simplex Gold - 1985 (déjà présenté certes) :




​


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2011)

Shimano c'est bien quand c'est du haut de gamme voire même du 105. 
mais tu as raison, fait à Taïwan sûrement sur un design déjà fait d'avance&#8230;

mais ça change le dernier Peugeot Collector était en alu&#8230; ya du progrès, le cromo c'est pas si mal quand il est bien fait (cf Kona) par contre, si c'est du Shim, je ne suis pas fan du pédalier revival qui n'en est pas&#8230; et la Selle Brooks, ça fait plaisir aux yeux des bobos mais pfff&#8230; ça fait mal au fion ! Sinon, le tube oblique est trop gros (oui mais c'est pour la rigidité monsieur !) la potence est trop moche (ya de belles potences plus fines) et le cintre old-school est too much avec des cocottes récentes&#8230; un petit ergo eut été mieux mais moins ancien.

mais je félicite le choix de jantes à profil bas&#8230; ça change de tous ces hipsters en fixie&#8230; 


dis ta selle ne te fait pas mal aux parties ? tu devrais relâcher la pression sur la prostate !  et tu peux aussi installer une bulle anti moustiques entre tes cables de freins ! (généreux le marchand de cycles)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dis ta selle ne te fait pas mal aux parties ? tu devrais relâcher la pression sur la prostate !  et tu peux aussi installer une bulle anti moustiques entre tes cables de freins ! (généreux le marchand de cycles)



ça peut paraître bizarre à première vue mais la selle est plutôt confortable et ergonomique. Je pense que c'est du matos italien.
Je n'ai pas acheté ce vélo déjà "ancien" en magasin, tu t'en doutes bien, mais via le Good Corner. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h38 ----------




alèm a dit:


> ça change de tous ces hipsters en fixie



Je pensais que c'est une mode qui resterait limitée à paname mais en fait on en voit de plus en plus. Même dans les petites villes. 
Je me risquerai jamais là-dessus. trop peur de me viander ! Faut pédaler sans arrêt sur ces machines sinon gare au gadin ! 

Sinon j'ai récupéré une pure merveille dans un poulailler. La trouvaille quoi ! Je la retape tout doucement. Je vous en parlerai tantôt.


----------



## Kamidh (13 Décembre 2011)

Que pensez vous des vélos Moustache Bikes ?

http://www.moustachebikes.com/gamme.html


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2011)

à voir et justement, pas encore vu. Mais une nouvelle marque française avec des designs étonnants. la fourche droite du modèle que tu montres, ça doit faire mal&#8230; très mal !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2011)

@Kamidh : c'est le tien le vélo que tu nous montres ?

Sinon le VAE en VTT comme ils proposent j'ai du mal à piger. Un VTT c'est un vélo pour se la donner, suer, éprouver le terrain. Autant je trouve l'AE intéressante comme alternative à la bagnole pour du transport urbain sur des vélos-cargos (livreurs, artisans...) ou du vélo quotidien pour aller au taf, autant sur des vélos d'essence sportive ça me paraît bizarre.

Sinon côté design je suis pas très fan de ce que je vois sur leur site. Mais j'suis déjà qu'un vieux con qu'est resté bloqué sur la belle ouvrage des cadres aciers de la grande époque du vélo franchouille (des années 50 au début des années 80).


----------



## Kamidh (13 Décembre 2011)

Pour avoir essayer c'est vraiment très agréable ! Meme la version VTT électrique, c'est vrais que au départ sur un VTT cela est déroutant, mais c'est un plaisir qui permet à chacun de re découvrir la pratique. Le moteur et la batterie sont comme "invisible" on a juste l'impression d'être en grande forme.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)

Un article sur les coursiers à vélo de paris.
Derrière le côté sympa et écolo c'est un boulot très dur et on n'y fait pas de vieux os.

http://www.rue89.com/rue89-sport/2011/12/28/coursiers à vélo


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2012)

Je relance...



WebOliver a dit:


> Ah bah moi, un VTT Scott de&#8230; 1988.  Il ne sort qu'en été pour parcourir les rives du lac, cheveux au vent.



J'ai décidé d'en changer, après près de 25 ans, il était temps. Mais toujours chez Scott.


----------



## Bambouille (6 Mars 2012)

Mon mien en acier mais avec une géométrie récente


----------



## Kamidh (6 Mars 2012)

Tres bon choix ce petit Sobre !


----------



## Bambouille (7 Mars 2012)

Une autre vue


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2012)

Oh un SOBRE !  

monsieur a du goût !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2012)

alèm a dit:


> Oh un SOBRE !
> 
> monsieur a du goût !



Encore un marque que je découvre et ô magnifique surprise : du cadre acier ! 
Oui effectivement monsieur à très bon goût de rouler sur du Reynolds 520 !


----------



## jugnin (7 Mars 2012)

Ah ben tiens, une mouche cycliste ma piqué en novembre, et depuis, je me suis brusquement mis à pédaler. Javais eu mon dernier vélo en 1997, ça fait un peu bizarre davoir un truc qui roule. Et je le trouve un peu sobre quand même.


----------



## Kamidh (7 Mars 2012)

Oh merde ! Un Lapierre ! Si ta besoin de SAV demande moi ;-)


----------



## Fìx (8 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Oh merde ! Un Lapierre ! Si ta besoin de SAV demande moi ;-)



Rôôôô les gars.... calmez vous un peu!! On s'croirait sur un forum de geeks! :rateau:




Hein?!.... Ah... On me souffle que c'est le cas!


----------



## jugnin (8 Mars 2012)

Bah ma grande candeur en matière de vélocipède ma fait penser que ça sonnait plus robuste que Lafeuille® et Leciseau®. Mais la peinture est fragile, déjà.


----------



## Bambouille (8 Mars 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Encore un marque que je découvre et ô magnifique surprise : du cadre acier !
> Oui effectivement monsieur à très bon goût de rouler sur du Reynolds 520 !



Le mien est en Tange Prestige 
leur site


----------



## Kamidh (16 Avril 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Bah ma grande candeur en matière de vélocipède ma fait penser que ça sonnait plus robuste que Lafeuille® et Leciseau®. Mais la peinture est fragile, déjà.



Oui effectivement la peinture et le vernis sont très fragile... Lapierre à bop de mal avec cela, on me souffle que cela permet de gagner quelques grammes... et moindre cout.


----------



## rizoto (18 Avril 2012)

Vous pensez quoi de Commencal? Le prix en vaut la chandelle?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2012)

J'ai très très envie d'un pignon fixe. 

J'y connais rien. Mais rien du tout. 

Quelques conseils?


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2012)

Prends un vélo avec, sinon ça sert à rien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2012)

Ah si, ça peut servir d'étoile ninjâ 

Cowaaaaabunga!


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2012)

Comme quoi on en revient inexorablement aux choses essentielles. Bonjour Madame.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2012)

Mesdemoiselles.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Avril 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai très très envie d'un pignon fixe.
> 
> J'y connais rien. Mais rien du tout.
> 
> Quelques conseils?



Tu sais faire du vélo ? Ba voilà, ca suffit ! Faut juste pas oublier que tu ne peux pas t'arrêter de pédaler 
Pas mal d'infos ici
En gros, soit tu pars d'un cadre et tu montes ton vélo avec les éléments que tu veux, soit tu t'en prends un tout monté !

Quand à ces dames ou mademoiselle, j'ai des doutes sur leur féminité !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2012)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Tu sais faire du vélo ? Ba voilà, ca suffit ! Faut juste pas oublier que tu ne peux pas t'arrêter de pédaler
> Pas mal d'infos ici
> En gros, soit tu pars d'un cadre et tu montes ton vélo avec les éléments que tu veux, soit tu t'en prends un tout monté !
> 
> Quand à ces dames ou mademoiselle, j'ai des doutes sur leur féminité !


Bien, bien, bien ce site. Merci merci. 

J'ai un vieux vélo chez mes parents, je vais tenter le truc. Ceci dit, ils ont pas l'air de conseiller le pignon fixe pour aller gaffer en costard.  murde.


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Vous pensez quoi de Commencal? Le prix en vaut la chandelle?



non ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------




Bambouille a dit:


> Le mien est en Tange Prestige
> leur site



ça,n ça vaut le coût ! :love:


----------



## Bambouille (26 Mai 2012)

Petit changement sur mon Sobre : remplacement de ma Fox 100x rincée par une Reba 120 RLT TI


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai des bonnes jambes, du souffle et encore un poil d'endurance alors je me tourne vers vous pour avoir quelques conseils.

Le truc, c'est d'aller au boulot en vélo.

Donc les contraintes :
- le vélo doit être assez léger car j'habite dans un lieu qui n'est pas accessible : imaginez un 5eme étage sans ascenseur. Donc je dois pouvoir le porter en fin de journée sans trop de mal.
- le trajet est de nature très variée : de belles montées et de belles descentes pour environ 13km.
- le vélo n'a pas pou vocation d'être utilisé dans des chemins ni dans la nature : ce sont de belles routes bitumées que j'emprunterai.
- si possible, il doit permettre l'installation d'accessoires tels que panier avant ou arrière pour y mettre les emplettes : je ne fais pas mes achats en hyper une fois par semaine mais plutôt selon l'humeur du jour dans les magasins du quartier.
- il doit être résistant aux intempéries car la Lorraine est rarement ensoleillée et je n'ai pas la détermination pour construire un abri. Au mieux, une bâche le couvrira durant les périodes de trop mauvais temps.
- je ne cause pas de budget, mais si la fourchette est large c'est mieux.

- ah oui, si le vélo pouvait être discret

Merci par avance.

Au pire, j'ai toujours deux vélos hollandais à 3 vitesses, mais les montées (7-8 %) me font un peu peur.


----------



## Nephou (29 Mai 2012)

Ben je te conseillerai bien un pliant comme le halfway de giant par exemple : pas trop lourd, pliant, porte-bagages à l&#8217;arrière et bien robuste


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2012)

je ne pensais pas à un vélo pliant pliant mais celui-ci semble avoir des qualités.
notamment, celle du confort.

et pour les montées ? tu crois que c'est adapté ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Mai 2012)

da capo a dit:


> je ne pensais pas à un vélo pliant pliant mais celui-ci semble avoir des qualités.
> notamment, celle du confort.
> 
> et pour les montées ? tu crois que c'est adapté ?



et comment ! http://www.nulle-part.fr/2_notes/vers-castelnou-et-au-dela 

Je trouve les sept pignons bien choisis : avec le plus petit on n&#8217;a pas l&#8217;impression de se trainer (même si il ne faut pas espérer battre des records de vitesse) et le plus grand permet de gravir des côtes sans vraiment trop d&#8217;effort.


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> et comment ! http://www.nulle-part.fr/2_notes/vers-castelnou-et-au-dela
> 
> Je trouve les sept pignons bien choisis : avec le plus petit on n&#8217;a pas l&#8217;impression de se trainer (même si il ne faut pas espérer battre des records de vitesse) et le plus grand permet de gravir des côtes sans vraiment trop d&#8217;effort.



je vais préciser un truc : Benoit est un sportif quotidien. Il faut donc relativiser son propos. 

je réfléchis Da Capo, mais tu peux toujours tenter de t'inscrire sur velotaf de ma part ! ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

perso : je ne prendrais pas un pliant car pour le poids d'un pliant, on a un route tout équipé touring mais qui aura un bien meilleur rendement en montée et en descente et sans forcer sur les mauvais muscles&#8230; et de toute façon, si tu veux l'équiper de panier avant, porte-bagages arrières il va peser plus lourd&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (30 Mai 2012)

si seulement  mais en ce moment j&#8217;ai un truc qui cloche&#8230;


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2012)

ya le Dew City de Kona qui peut facilement être équipé ou le Dew Plus si tu veux pouvoir rouler dans les grandes descentes même les jours de pluie et t'arrêter edit : des bons v-brakes t'arrêtent sous la pluie mais ça n'équipe jamais les vélos d'origine mon bon monsieur)
je suis pas fan des cadres alu pour leur inconfort (et souvent ils pèsent plus que les cadres acier  )mais ça permet des vélos moins chers (ouais, faut de la main d'uvre qualifié pour souder de l'acier alors que l'alu  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------




Nephou a dit:


> si seulement  mais en ce moment jai un truc qui cloche



si t'en avais qu'un  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------

j'aurais le même cahier des charges (Belgrade, c'est assez pentu à certains endroits, encore heureux qu'ils fassent des ascenseurs à vélo pour monter sur les ponts et traverser les rivières) et je prévois ça de taper dans un Kona beaucoup plus cher le Rove (edit : et avec des gros pneus pour que les routes défoncées ne me mangent pas mes jantes en 5mn)


----------



## Nephou (30 Mai 2012)

alèm a dit:


> si t'en avais qu'un&#8230;




&#8217;foiré !


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2012)

nephou a dit:


> &#8217;foiré !



serrrrviiiiiceeeee !!


----------



## Nephou (30 Mai 2012)

alèm a dit:


> serrrrviiiiiceeeee !!



Tiens t&#8217;es à Roland-Garros toi ? 































:rose:


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Tiens tes à Roland-Garros toi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rhooo tu peux te rouler de honte dans la fange ! 



(je sais pas ce qu'ils veulent que je fasse comme zone dans Paris le bois de Boulogne, ça peut être rigolo effectivement !  )


----------



## Nephou (30 Mai 2012)

j&#8217;imagine cela : avec la réalité augmenté les tarifs pourraient être affichés d&#8217;ailleurs  ou les _hotspots_ repérés et indiqués 

bon, je vais devoir me signaler moi-même si ça continue, sorry


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2012)

Tant que tu visites à vélo ça va


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2012)

alèm a dit:


> perso : je ne prendrais pas un pliant car pour le poids d'un pliant, on a un route tout équipé touring mais qui aura un bien meilleur rendement en montée et en descente et sans forcer sur les mauvais muscles et de toute façon, si tu veux l'équiper de panier avant, porte-bagages arrières il va peser plus lourd



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Alem ....
Je ne me vois pas faire 15 bornes avec un vélo pliant !

 Autre choix, tu peux jeter un il sur les TREK avant d'en essayer un


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Juin 2012)

Et puis avec un peu d'chance [HUMOURGEEK] tu seras une STAR sur ton TREK.

N'oubliez pas : boullez vert !


----------



## ziommm (1 Juin 2012)

Cube LTD Pro 2011

Bien équipé, très maniable, surtout avec une potence courte. Par contre je l'utilise de temps en temps pour faire un peu de route avec des pneus lisses, et là, il manque un peu de reprise, surtout en côte. (il faut dire qu'il est un peu lourd pour un hard-tail).


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2012)

KARL40 a dit:


> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Alem ....
> Je ne me vois pas faire 15 bornes avec un vélo pliant !
> 
> Autre choix, tu peux jeter un il sur les TREK avant d'en essayer un



tiens, ya le trek 520 qui serait bien pour notre da capo !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Juin 2012)

Pas dispo en France.


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2012)

Quel dommage, c'était pourtant la meilleure proposition jusqu'à présent.


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Quel dommage, c'était pourtant la meilleure proposition jusqu'à présent.



Ah

et je suis obligé de mettre de baskets aussi ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ah
> 
> et je suis obligé de mettre de baskets aussi ?


Un cuissard, une casquette et une gourde !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------

Plus sérieusement, entre un pliant, un hard-trail et ce trek y'a pas photo. Les city que proposait alèm pourraient aussi convenir bien que les accessoires que tu veuilles ne s'y adaptent pas d'emblée.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Ah
> 
> et je suis obligé de mettre de baskets aussi ?


La tenue vestimentaire est aussi à prendre en compte, malheureusement. 

Je "vélotaf" depuis septembre, sur 5-6 km (plus 50 en train) et par tout les temps. Costard obligatoire au taf et pas de douche. 
Je louais un vélo hollandais d'une bonne vingtaine de kilos, mais bien pratique et avec de bonnes pédales et gardes-boues. Nickel en costume avec les chaussures de villes. 

J'ai changé pour un petit pliant, dont je ne pourrais pas donner de références (il est aux couleurs de lasso qui me le loue). 12 kilos, c'est trop bien, surtout dans le train. 
Mais pas de panier à l'avant (je vais en monter un) et des pédales que j'ai du changer. 

à 100 euros la location/an avec l'entretien, c'est imbattable. 

Mais c'est pas encore l'idéal et j'ai envie d'acheter un vélo. j'ai bien sûr oublié le fixie, mais je me pose la question d'un bon VTC qui freine bien bien.


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La tenue vestimentaire est aussi à prendre en compte, malheureusement.
> 
> Je "vélotaf" depuis septembre, sur 5-6 km (plus 50 en train) et par tout les temps. Costard obligatoire au taf et pas de douche.
> Je louais un vélo hollandais d'une bonne vingtaine de kilos, mais bien pratique et avec de bonnes pédales et gardes-boues. Nickel en costume avec les chaussures de villes.
> ...



Je vois que tu comprends bien mes préoccupations.
Ton message complète bien ma demande.

Merci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Je vois que tu comprends bien mes préoccupations.
> Ton message complète bien ma demande.
> 
> Merci.


Ah ben de rien. Je me rendais pas compte à quel point les pédales et le panier étaient importants avant que ça manque. 

Le Giant HalfWay don't parle Nephou est en vente dans le bikeshop juste à coté de la gare, et pile poile à 500 &#8364;, la fourchette haute de mon budget. 

Il a l'air pas mal du tout. J'hésite vraiment entre un pliant et un vtc, c'est que j'aime beaucoup les sauts de trottoirs aux heures de pointe.


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2012)

Si vous n'avez rien contre un cadre en alu, y'a ça


----------



## itako (6 Juin 2012)

Coucou!

Voilà le petit bonhomme que j'ai monté !





C'est un gitane champion de 1986.
La roue AR est une miche pistard, le pédalier va changer pour un stronglight piste.
Le reste des pièces et d'origine, le cintre coupé en bullhorn !


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2012)

ça faisait un moment que je voulais me prendre un vélo, parce que les vélib' c'est bien marrant 5 minutes mais trop lourd. J'avais 2 problèmes : le stockage du vélo et surtout le vol dans Paris. Le point 1 ayant été résolu (il a fallut 3 ans pour que la concierge me dise que oui il y un local a vélo !) j'ai donc sauté le pas avec un vélo ... a 40 euros dans un vide grenier, quitte a avoir un risque de vol, autant ne pas mettre trop cher ! Je viens de faire 4 bornes avec c'est pas trop tape cul






reste a lui trouvé un U antivol et viré tout les autocollants


----------



## Fìx (14 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> reste a lui trouvé un U antivol




Héhé ! Pas bête ! Vu qu'il aura une plus grande valeur marchande que le vélo en lui même, tu multiplies tes chances de retrouver ton vélo à ton retour ! Bien pensé !


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2012)

je vais essayer de le trouvé en vide grenier alors


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2012)

il va t'en falloir deux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2012)

Et des gardes-boues aussi.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2012)

Des gardes debout...
En plus tu crée des emplois


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et des gardes-boues aussi.



fallait pas lui dire !


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> fallait pas lui dire !



vilain


----------



## Bambouille (14 Octobre 2012)

itako a dit:


> Coucou!
> 
> Voilà le petit bonhomme que j'ai monté !
> 
> ...



Pas mal 

Moi j'ai ça sous la main 





Mon vélo de ville. Je pense le transformer un jour en pseudo fixie (que le look mais pas en fixe).
Mais pour l'instant, j'ai toujours quelque chose à upgrader sur mon Sobre !


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> ça faisait un moment que je voulais me prendre un vélo, parce que les vélib' c'est bien marrant 5 minutes mais trop lourd. J'avais 2 problèmes : le stockage du vélo et surtout le vol dans Paris. Le point 1 ayant été résolu (il a fallut 3 ans pour que la concierge me dise que oui il y un local a vélo !) j'ai donc sauté le pas avec un vélo ... a 40 euros dans un vide grenier, quitte a avoir un risque de vol, autant ne pas mettre trop cher ! Je viens de faire 4 bornes avec c'est pas trop tape cul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et personne pour lui dire qu'il est moche ?! 


en passant, ce petit Cobra Decathlon en bon tuyau de chauffage m'attendra quand je rentrerais en France, entre temps, il se sera débarrassé des roues de Capo (à vendre) pour de bonnes vieilles Rigida et une transmission en 1x7 (pas assez de dénivelés sur Nantes pour un 1x9), un cintre tranquille, des Durano+, une celle Charge et des pédales distorsion en magnesium, comme ça pour aller chercher le pain, je prendrais pas mes Kona






vivement que le taf reprenne que je commande un Kona Rove en passant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2012)

Une fois n'est pas coutume. 






Mon vélotaf, même pas à moi puisque je le loue, 3 vitesses et 14 kilos. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais je le suspecte d'être d'origine soviétique vu le poids et l'encombrement pour un pliant. 

edit : l'autre jour, dans le train que j'emprunte quotidiennement, j'ai croisé un Brompton. :bave:


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> et personne pour lui dire qu'il est moche ?!



il y a moins de risque de vol donc


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> il y a moins de risque de vol donc



non, par contre c'est une telle agression visuelle ton bicloune qu'il est plus que probable qu'une mère de famille finisse par péter les plombs et s'acharne dessus, plie tes roues, pique ta selle, etc.


----------



## momo-fr (16 Octobre 2012)

Question vélo j'en ai bouffé (essentiellement des VTT), j'ai très souvent monté des roues de "ville" sur mes VTT (cassette + pneus routes) pour aller au taf (4x6 kms / jour).

A l'époque le premier vrai VTT (j'ai eu une vraie daube avant) à été un Marin puis un Emery Vert, puis c'est Sunn qui est venu avec un Revolt (que l'on m'a volé - attaché à la rampe au 3e étage sur le palier au taf), ensuite un 5000 Max et pour finir avec cette marque un Maxe en superlight (tout XT + fourche à parallélogramme en alu).





La photo n'est pas de moi mais mon Revolt ressemblait bien à ça
​
Ensuite, j'ai eu le malheur d'essayer un Merlin SR (aux tout début des tout suspendu) et là j'ai pris une claque !

Zou -> j'ai commandé un cadre Voodoo Djab dessiné par Joe Breeze et assemblé aux US encore à l'époque, je l'ai monté en panaché XT/EPS9 avec au départ une fourche en carbone Sunn (11 mm de débattement), après c'est une Marzo 80 mm qui est venu vraiment amortir l'avant, l'arrière c'est le cadre qui s'en occupait.





Le Voodoo à la base





Le Voodoo à la fin​
Tout ça c'était bien beau, je roulais à l'époque environ 8000/9000 kms par an dont les 2 tiers en VTT, le reste pour le foncier, j'ai fait une année le chalenge UFFOLEP du coin en "Seniors B" à 35 balais.

Mon dos à commencé à me faire savoir qu'il en avait plein de lui même il faut dire que j'ai appris que je traînais les séquelles d'un gros accident de la route en faisant des radios (cervicales en "s" avec une écrasée).

Donc direct le TS pour mon dernier VTT, un Rocky Mountain :





Une vraie chèvre en montagne malgré ses 13,4 kg.​
Une vraie révélation ce truc, en montagne on grimpe des heures sans souci, j'ai réalisé de belles sorties de 40 bornes autour du col d'Aspin (1400/1600 m de positif et autant de négatif ).

Tout ça c'est arrêté il y a 4 ans (plus de dos), maintenant c'est Decathlon (revu pour avoir le dos droit, je ne peux plus me mettre en appuis prolongé) :






Pas grave, j'ai bien roulé ​
PS : j'ai une paire de pédales auto Look 4x4 à donner avec les SIDI qui vont avec (T43 - deux bandes velcros) le tout en très bon état - Contactez-moi en MP


----------



## macabee (22 Octobre 2012)

bien courageux ou inconscients !


----------



## KARL40 (22 Octobre 2012)

macabee a dit:


> bien courageux ou inconscients !



Courageux, non ...
Les gens coincés dans les embouteillages le sont bien plus !

Inconscients, non ...
Sinon on se ferait vite insulter, renverser, écraser, estropier ...

Mais en fait c'est purement financier ....
L'usage du vélo provoque des appels de sa banque qui sinquiète de voir de largent sur son compte sans aucun crédit contracté ! 
Attention ! 
A forte dose, cela peut inciter à demander la nationalité belge !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Octobre 2012)

Y'a un peu de ça. Quand il pleut ou qu'il fait moins dix c'est par fois un peu dur. Je vis dans une région où il est censé pleuvoir souvent. Et bien je suis en vélo tout les jours et en costume et je n'arrive que très rarement mouillé, et encore moins trempé. Les jours de drache sont très rares. Et quand il fait froid, manteau gands et bonnet fond l'affaire. C'est mon médecin qui s'inquiète, en plus de mon banquier : je tombe beaucoup moins malade. Et quand ça arrive, ça dure moins longtemps.

Quand à l'inconscience, c'est vrai qu'il faut faire très attention aux bagnoles. Mais alors très très attention. J'allume mes feux quand il fait sombre et j'anticipe, comme en voiture en fait. Le seul risque que je prends, mais pas le moindre, c'est l'absence de casque. 

Tu peux lire ça, c'est bien :


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2012)

En ce qui me concerne, j'alterne vélotaf et metrotaf, suivant l'humeur et le bouquin que j'ai à lire sur le moment. Les jours où j'y vais en vélo, j'avoue que ça fait un bien fou physiquement :love: par contre je perds toute crédibilité professionnelle pour la journée comme toute bête suante de tous ses pores  et je n'ai pas encore passé le cap de stocker mes chemises repassées à l'arrivée.

Par contre, question sécurité, je me dis que cela finira par mal finir


----------



## Scalounet (27 Octobre 2012)

Ça c'est celui de mon neveu (17 ans) il a encore bien évolué depuis qu'il fait de la compet !! 





Je ne sais pas si j'ai des photos de moi, mais a l'époque je roulais en 'Renard Crotté" (pour les amateurs), puis sur Yeti, et enfin début des années 2000 sur Specialized enduro expert !!
Le même que celui là, sauf que mon cadre était couleur camouflage: 





Et depuis a peu près 10 ans... plus rien !!


----------



## momo-fr (28 Octobre 2012)

D'la bête pour descendre ça c'est pas comme mon Rocky un peu léger dans ce cas, je me souvient avoir éclaté les 2 chambres à air sur un gros rocher plat dans une descente un peu sévère (en Aragon) par manque d'anticipation, 20 mn de réparation et mon pote accompagnant y a perdu une chambre de secours, lui en SR était plus propre dans ce genre de situation (mais il allait moins vite ).


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2012)

z'ai cru voir un Voodoo !  :love:


----------



## momo-fr (28 Octobre 2012)

Yeap, mon plus beau vélo, qui va au taf dans les mains d'un autre sur Nantes snif


----------



## Bambouille (30 Octobre 2012)

Magnifique !!!
Rhaaaa le titane


----------



## momo-fr (30 Octobre 2012)

Mon acheteur a changé la Marzo pour une fourche Pace rigide (alu/carbone) et monté des étriers XTR qu'il avait en stock histoire de sublimer l'ensemble


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2012)

Ces militants qui dessinent des fausses pistes cyclables


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Novembre 2012)

Alem,
Elles ont quoi les roues du Capo....?


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2012)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Alem,
> Elles ont quoi les roues du Capo....?




rien, je me recentre sur l'essentiel, je suis en Serbie, ce vélo est à Nantes, pas besoin d'avoir 5 vélos ;-) et ici le fixie ou le single-speed c'est un peu illusoire, autant je serais en Vojvodine mais non, je suis à Belgrade et ça monte, ça descend et si t'ajouet que ça roule n'importe comment ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




momo-fr a dit:


> Mon acheteur a changé la Marzo pour une fourche Pace rigide (alu/carbone) et monté des étriers XTR qu'il avait en stock histoire de sublimer l'ensemble



tu connais son nom ? ça me fait rudement penser à quelqu'un !


----------



## aCLR (27 Décembre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> pas besoin d'avoir 5 vélos ;-)



Surtout quand tu peux tout faire avec un course 

[YOUTUBE]7ZmJtYaUTa0[/YOUTUBE]

:style:


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2013)

j'ai trouvé une nouvelle poubelle 

Ce Rockrider 6 Tout Suspendu, ce vélo vient du local des encombrants de mes beaux parents où l'ancien propriétaire l'avait jeté pour une roue arrière et un dérailleur endommagés, après remplacement des 2 pièces venants d'un autre vélo trouvé également aux encombrants  (mais chez mes parents) et vérification par Décathlon il est repartie pour très longtemps, cout de l'opération : 21 euros ! :love:






Il y a plus qu'a faire des essais sur les pentes de la vallée


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2013)

C'est de la merde !!


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2013)

mais 21 euros


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Octobre 2013)

Et pour ce tarif là il a eu le droit à la pèrche qui servent à maintenir les enfants SUR le vélo.


----------



## Fìx (21 Août 2014)

Salut les bikers 

Dites, de retour de vacances où j'ai fait pas mal de bornes avec un vélo de course, et avec lequel j'ai eu la confirmation comme quoi, autant c'était le top pour la route, autant les chemins de terre ou de gravillons étaient à proscrire (2 crevaisons en une cession), j'ai l'idée de changer les pneus de mon VTT (un rockrider 5.1) par ceux là : http://www.decathlon.fr/26x15-randonneur-id_8026694.html

Ne faisant quasi pas de vrai VTT, mais plutôt du VTC, j'me dis que j'serai beaucoup plus à l'aise 

Qu'est ce z'en pensez ? Merci !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Août 2014)

Le VTC c'est ce que j'ai choisi.
Grandes roues, pneus plus étroits et moins crevables sur piste. Poids, disons identique à un VTT de même gamme.
Le bon compromis quoi...


----------



## Fìx (21 Août 2014)

Bon c'est fait  Pis au pire, j'ai toujours les autres si besoin C'est pas pour une demi-heure de démontage/montage que j'vais pleurer

En tout cas, aux premiers tours de roues, ça fait du bien Bon le hic c'est qu'on se sent limité dans la vitesse la plus hard ; on cracherait pas sur un pignon de plus Mais bon le vélo est pas prévu pour ça à la base donc bon Nan puis surtout, ça supprime ce foutu effet ventouse sur route Tout ce que j'voulais ! Content !


----------



## momo-fr (22 Août 2014)

Dans ma vie passée de cycliste Vététiste j'avais plusieurs paires de roues et notamment la paire "route" avec pneus fin et cassette route (11x21 9 vitesses). Mais lors des sorties d'entrainement j'étais à la rue vers 35 km/h avec une CDP d'environ 110/120, les plateaux de VTT sont trop petits.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2014)

momo-fr a dit:


> Dans ma vie passée de cycliste Vététiste j'avais plusieurs paires de roues et notamment la paire "route" avec pneus fin et cassette route (11x21 9 vitesses). Mais lors des sorties d'entrainement j'étais à la rue vers 35 km/h avec une CDP d'environ 110/120, les plateaux de VTT sont trop petits.



genre Mavic Crossride ? 

les Vittoria Randonneur sont une bonne solution et moins lourde que les Schwalbe Marathon Plus. 

perso, en ville, je privilégie les Schwalbe Kojak (sur un 26" et un pliant 20") qui sont résistant, ultra-légers, avec un super grips (slicks) et très biens pour le skid  et des pneus comme le Vittoria pour du velotaf. (mais mon autre VTT est un 29" rigide qui a des pneus ad-hoc)


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2014)

L'avenir sera-t-il le 27,5" _all over_ ?


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> L'avenir sera-t-il le 27,5" _all over_ ?



ah le 27,5" c'est cool d'un côté, on va pouvoir foutre des pneus de DH ou de All-Mountain sur le vélo de Papy en 650B


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2014)

[news]
Je suis en train de préparer un drift trike à partir un vieux bmx ! :style: 
[/news]


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> [news]
> Je suis en train de préparer un drift trike à partir un vieux bmx ! :style:
> [/news]




Ce garçon a quelques problèmes mais la situation est sous contrôle !


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Ce garçon a quelques problèmes


Même pas vrai !


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Même pas vrai !




Si si de métallophilie !


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2014)

alèm a dit:


> Si si de métallophilie !


Pas de quoi finir derrière les barreaux !


----------

